# St Barts...part 28



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Happy Chatting 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

ohhhh new thread and I am first

just had to write to get that in.

Lou are you having another beta done in a few days?

Kyla how are you how'd it all go?

Ronnie is Sam feeling a bit better? oh and great piccy of him and do I recognise that chair!!! 

right suppose to be starting dinner   then have to choose outfits for Teagan and me as we are having a Venture photo shoot tomorrow. My MIL won a free sitting after entering a competion and she gave the shoot to us which was nice of her. quite excited hope I don't look like two ton tessy though so outfit selection crucial.

night all

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran -   

Are you & Teagan going to have co-ordinating outfits??

Thanks for the bubbles & yes I think you've seen the chair from somewhere before!!!!

Sam's still snotty, as are Paul & I, so we may have to cancel your babysitting service Saturday night because we don't want you to catch what we've got!  Can we let you know tomorrow please?

In addition, I've had a week from hell..on Tuesday, Mum came back from Hong Kong ill so I took her to our docs who prescribed her some tablets. She felt worse yesterday so back we went to the GP who suggested for her to be checked out in hospital.  We spent all pm there (Princess Royal) & she's been kept in overnight as they're going to be running some tests on her. It's a nightmare!!

Ron
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Some bubbles coming your way!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - More bubbles for you!

Mine is high as I do a quiz and the winner gets bubbles each month. I won this month  I want to keep these lucky 7's though!

Next scan tomorrow. Feeling less icky today - cold has eased off but neck and shoulder pain still killing me and can't use ibuprofen gel. Once eggs are out and fertilising, will have to see about getting it sorted...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Thanks hun!!!

Is that the quiz on a Tuesday night?  If so, I went on it once & everyone was sooooooo quick I hadn't even finished reading the q's & someone's already answered!!  

Good luck tomorrow.  Shame you can't tum at the mo as that'll prob get rid of your aches & pains.  Why don't you ask DH to give you a massage?

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

No it's the PG LOSS one, I have been playing for about a year I think. Its a daily general knowledge quiz.

Tub? I wish! Plus, DH has a cough - far more deadly than my cold and therefore can only manage to play Xbox and not give massages... Ugh!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sounds like my DH too..he's feeling poorly but of course I can't possibly be worse than him, even though I've got sinus pains & a cough AND I've spent all pm with my mother in hospital..


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Men   Hope your mum is okay honey.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Me too! Hopefully we should know more tomorrow


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls

My friend has texted her little one is here safe and well.  

Maddy - I'm bit mad with work at the moment, decided not to take the new job. Gonna look ofr a permanent full time one.  Think will be better in teh long run.  Good Luck with appointment tom    I will finish work early tom so will be about for a catch up, text me and let me know when you about.  

Lou - hows are you, whens next blood test?  I have a really good feeling about this time, I must admit I didn't have a good feeling last time.  Hopefully this will be the one.    You eaten the whole hat now or you still taking it in for lunches??

Sue - hows the head?  

Kyla -   Next scan tom?  

Fran - Good luck with the piccies, sure you will both look lovely! 

Ron - sorry your mum not well, hope she better soon. X  

Tracey - you enjoying the daytime tv?  

Its friday tom... what a week i've had... shattered. 

Night lovely ladies X


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning everyone

I feel much happier today and more in the land of humans. Am therefore ready to chat again! 

Fran - Good luck with the photo shoot. You will have to let us know how they all come out? 

Ron - any news about your Mum? 

Kyla - Have you tried those gel packs for your neck that you can get from Boots, you just keep them in the fridge. Much softer than a bag of frozen peas! I get knee problems and back problems and they really help me when it flares up. Typical of you H. Is it MAN flu do you think? Hope he will survive! 

Sue and Lou - How are you both doing? 

Maddy and Tracey - How are you?

Laura - Have a good rest this weekend. It doesnt look like its going to be too nice weather wise 

Hi to everyone else Ive missed

Jen xxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hiya

photo shoot went really well and Teagan really was so cute infront of the camera, I hope I didn't look like 10 ton tessy but we go back next friday to see the photo's so hopefully they will come out well.

Ronnie fine to let me know about tomorrow I hope you all feel better soon. Is your mum still in hospital or is she back home yet? which ever way hopefully you'll have some answers soon and she will begin feeling better.

Lou how goes it ??

sue how goes it too??

Jen glad your feeling more human weird just got a mental image of a non human in my head and it was very hairy surely thats not you though!  


Laura so glad your friends little one arrived safely it really is so wonderful when it's one of us getting our dream it really gives hope  


Tracey not long for you now when is your due date?

right must get dinner sorted 

talk soon my friends

Fran


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls.

ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!

I've prob had the worst week at work EVER this week and so looking forward to 2 days off.  However came on here to find 3 of my mates on here all got a BFN, I'm sad for them and to honest sad for me, they are all in my boat of not responding and makes you realise the odds are so stacked against me.    Back hay I can give it one last go. Got to keep the PMA, its not impossible.

Ron - hope your mum is home now.   hospitals are poo!

Anyone watching BB or am i the only saddo?  Last Ugly Betty tonight i think too!    

Also my pussy cat has chewed through my mobile phone wire and so I am having to cope without my mobile ... I wil get another one tomorrow.. but for tonight I feel like I'm stuck up a mountain without me walking boots!

Anyway... I have wine to be drinking.  

X


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Evening

Fran - Can't wait to see the photos - bet both of you look totally gorgeous!!! 

Laura - I saw Ugly Betty being on tonight & thought of you (not because I think you look like her but cos I know you watch it!!!)  

Jen - Glad you're feeling more like yourself. 

Thanks for asking about my Mum.  Went to the hospital this pm & thankfully she's looking a lot better than yesterday.  She's on IV antibiotics but the hospital is still waiting for the result of the sample before making a diagnosis.  It looks like it's a bug she caught & I don't think she'll be home until at least Sunday but we will know by tomorrow pm. I could tell she's getting better as she's started complaining about some of the nurses!!!!   

Hello to everybody else

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron and Laura  

Just shooting out the door. so will catch up over the weekend.
Third beta has come in at 276 from Weds' 103!  

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Wow Wow & Wow!!!!! That's more than doubled..what brilliant news!!! Have an absolutely brilliant w/e!!!

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - Sounds like either one very healthy bean you got there (or dare I say it, two?)  Great news.

Today's scan showed 12-15 on right - all 15-20mm and two on the left at 16mm so probably 15 mature eggs we hope. Last FSH tonight, trigger tomorrow night at 9pm and EC at 9am on Monday morning...


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Lots of positive news happening on here - excellent!

Lou - your results sound great  - big congratulations- enjoy a pregnant w/e!

Kyla - number of eggs sounds good - good luck with ec 

Laura - I am a BB saddo too! Get hooked every year. Just writing this before the 2 new blokes enter the house - they definitely need some in there!

Ron - glad to hear your mum is getting better. I hate hospitals! DH and I are visiting my FIL tomorrow who has been in hospital for a couple of weeks. He's getting better so should be out fairly soon.

Maddie - are you a teacher? I think you mentioned reports. I teach in a Junior sch and have just finished writing them today. Big relief! Phew!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you have a good weekend.

I am so pleased the weekend is here! I have had such a busy week, I hate being too busy at work...I find it so stressful. Starting my downreg injections on Sunday. Was told to do them in the morning at the same time each day. So it is going to be 7:30 to fit in with work days. Hate the idea of having to put the alarm on so early for Sun. morning! But pleased to be starting treatment! 

Hettie x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Just remembered something a woman at work said to me today that really annoyed me 
She is a helper in the school I teach at, but I don't know her very well. We were having a conversation after work and she was talking about her grandchildren and she suddenly said to me, Have you got any children? No, I replied. Then she said, Did you not want to have any then? I answered I hope to. And as I answered I realised she had said Did and not Do....she thought I was past child-bearing age!!! Ahhh! I then quickly changed the subject. That has really depressed me!
Just wanted to share that !!!
Hettie x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hettie - 7.30? You lucky thing. I leave for work at 7 week days so my shots have been at 6.30am, even today!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Great news re follies - good luck with EC next week.

Hettie - Take no notice of that granny..39 is sooooooooo young still!!!   I've been told that 40 is the new 30!!!!  

I hope your FIL comes out of hospital soon.

It's the day of my concert tonight & I'm still feeling poo (have an upper respiratory infection). Does anyone have any remedies for a ticklish but barking cough? If I could get rid of my coughs, I'd probably be able to sing, otherwise I may have to pull out.  

Have a good day everyone.

Ron
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

morning girls,

Ron - hope your mum is doing better. As for your cough, my nan swears by some vegetable concoction from Holland and Barratt's - Pottertons I think it is. Poor you. Such a shame if you have to cancel.

Hettie - Ron's right. 39 is young these days. Ignore comments like this. Think how much more joy you'll get from your kids because your mature (not old) to know how to enjoy them. Great that your starting DR. 

Kyla - heading for the home run now, sweets. Thinking of you for Monday.

Fran - They're supposed to be good the venture people. Can't wait to hear how they come out.

Maddy - I've sent you some bubbles...

Laura - glad your friend's little one arrived safe and sound. Sounds like you have a plan re work. I'm sorry you are feeling down. I don't know how to keep believing that it will work out either. Sometimes I have to stay away from the boards if it gets too much. I'm so sorry for your friends' BFNs. It's so unfair. But ,hon, the good things  can happen and do to good people on FF just like you. You have to believe it. I know I'm a culprit in losing faith at times. At the moment it's one day at a time. Hugs. naughty kitty, btw,

Jen - good to see you've got your good spirits back. 

Sue - how you doing?

Hellie and Nicky - haven't heard from you in a while. I hope you are doing ok.

I'm going to continue beta testing next week privately. I got to 500+ last time and stopped testing. I wish I'd continued. I'm still freaked out with worry, but trying to keep on top of it.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi xxx

Just a quickie-as we are off out in a bit-wow what a beautiful day   

Lou-I can understand you still being terrified but am so happy for you that your beta is more than doubling-perhaps Kyla is right...  

Ron-my Nan swears by sucking dark chocolate-just 1 cube and let it melt on your tongue-DH thinks its just my excuse for a late night nibble...but I have to say it does seem to work especially if you've got one of those irritating coughs when you just can't stop xxx  

Wow Hettie-another teacher-I teach foundation stage!!! How are you cycling mid term-I have always left all TX to the hols....??  

Kyla-loads of luck for Monday x I hope you get a good number Hun    xx

Laura-how are you Honey? Sorry didn't text went out for dinner and had a few drinks-much needed I think as had been to both follow up and counselling yesterday!!! Glad you made a decision about the job things are always easier when you have a plan xx  

Fran-photo session sounds fun-we have a venture here! Hope the photos are great xxx  

Sue-hope the heads aren't getting you down too much-sending you a big hug  

Enjoy the sunshine everyone 
  
xxxxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Maddy - hope you had a good day.  Having treatment during term-time is not ideal. But with this cycle it has just happened when its happened, if you know what I mean. I actually went to Barts in Jan. about starting another cycle, but they wanted me to have chromosomal analysis and a couple of other tests which took forever to get the results back.  So some how it has got to June and I am about to start. It is possible that EC and ET could happen in the summer holidays still as for my last IVF I took 5 weeks to downreg! I'm hoping though that injecting burselin might make it all a bit quicker. I was lucky that my first IVF ec and et coincided with the summer holidays and the subsequent FET took place in the Christmas holidays, but it was not planned that way. Also, I only work 3 days a week  as part of a job share which makes it slightly easier for appointments.
Enjoy the rest of your weekend! (Unless of course you are still report-writing? Hope you finish them soon).
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - I am phone less at the moment so no probs.... so tell us your news??  What happened at follow up? Who did you have??  

Ron - is you mum out today?  I was a bit upset with the last UB, far too many cliffhangers for my liking!

Lou -    when is your scan?

Hettie - glad I have a BB Saddo to talk to!  

Hope everyone having a nice weekend. X


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I haven't watched any of BB this year yet! Maybe I should start?  

I'm having a lazy weekend. How about everyone else. Hoping the sun might come out, but doesn't look like it. 

Laura - I'm trying to decide when to have the scan. I think if my numbers are good enough (they should see a heartbeat at 6000) then i might go for one at 6.5 weeks. I think I'll need a general anaesthetic. Is your cat still being a terror?

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - A GA for a scan?!  Why is that?  My kitty is alway being naughty!    You have maine ***** don't you?  Your yours really naughty?  And do they go out?  Mine stays in but I really think she wants to go out... I'll ave to buy a house and gaden for her!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - I'll need a GA because I'm so terrified it will be like last time. My maine ***** are pretty chilled. But then, they're boys. It's the girls that are clever I think. 

Spotting seems to be turning from old blood to fresh   I wish it would stop. I know it doesn't mean that it can't have a happy ending, but preparing myself for the worst. 

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah I see... I wish I could be under GA for the whole of the treatment process.. just wake me when its all over... it may even help with my stress levels?! Maybe I'll discuss it with them next time I'm up. 

Oh I must have missed when you said you where spotting... your right it doesn't mean that much this early on but it is more stuff to worry about.  Surely you can't be that unlucky?  Numbers are rising nicely try to focus on that.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm not sure I posted if I was spotting or not - I'm in denial afterall!   This is why I'm a beta addict. I'd like to have GA and wake up in 8 month's time when they hand me a baby! 

L
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thats sounds like a very good plan... actually no just for the treatmetn, first 12 weeks of preg and then I'll come around and they can put me back out at about 8 months for the uncomfy stage and the birth.  Sorted!


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

Just popped on to see how everyone is doing? I hope you are all well??

Ky ~ I did send you a text yesterday   Dunno if you recieved it? Just to say good luck with ec tomorrow, hope it all goes well & let me know how it goes? Will be thinking of you sweetie xx

Hello & huge hugz to everyone, I will be back again soon!!!

Nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Nicky!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Lou-you poor thing-I didn't realise you were spotting either x I know its so tough-doesn't necessarily mean anything bad, but it is just more things to stress about xx Sending you lots of prayers and a big hug  

Laura-is your phone sorted Hun? It is so difficult being without your mobile-its like a lifeline to me!!!

Nicky-so good to see you back Hun-we have all missed you-I see from your sig that you're off again in July-I plan to go again in August-am so scared, have been so close to giving up on IVF altogether-just not ready to give up on my dream x

Kyla-sending you all the luck in the world for tomorrow and hoping you get a bumper crop xx Mail us when you feel up to it xxx

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nicky - hello, lovely. Good to see you again.

Maddy and everyone - thanks.

Kyla - goooooooooood luck for the tomorrow.

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Nicky - good to hear from you hope your well  

Lou - i didnt realise you were spotting hun, sending you lots of     and   

Laura - you ok hun?

Fran - my due date is 2nd July (3 weeks   )

Maddy -  

Kyla - wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow 

Ron - hope you and Sam are enjoying the weather

I don't post much here now but am always checking in to see how everyone is, you don't get rid of me that easily   

thinking of you all


Tracey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls..

Maddy - I have a phone now its an old one but not got many numbers on it as they are all on the phone not the sim!    But you can text if you need me!  So your off again in July.... whats the plan You haven't told us about your follow up yet!!  You know I'm an information junkie!

Kyla -   happy egg collecting tomorrow, hope you get 2 big basketfulls!  

Lou - take care.. try not to stress (although thats a  daft thing to say and gets on my nerves when people tell you 'dont stress'.  But you  know what i mean!)

I'm off out for couple of drinks and grub (maybe yum yums!)   and then will stay at mates and then over to mates for dinner tom so will catch you all soon.  

Take care X


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quick message to say...

Good luck Kyla for EC-have everything crossed for a bumper harvest   

Good luck Lou for your beta-thinking of you   

Hope everyone else has a good start to the week xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning

Lou - It must have been a nasty shock to see the spotting. Try not to worry (I know it's easier said than done!).  When I spotted, I just remembered what Fran went through (she bled on & off for weeks!). Keep checking the beta & lots & lots of   

Sue - You've been very quiet..hope everything is OK. 

Kyla - Go girl today & harvest loads of top quality & fat juicy eggies.   

Nicky - Hiya sweetie, how have you been?

Tracey - If you go overdue by 4 days, you'd have the baby on my birthday!!! Better still, a day later & it'd be 070707!!!!

Laura - I was almost crying at the end of UB..sooooooooo sad about the bloke..but do we actually know what happened to him (I'm a forever optimist!)

Maddy - Hi!!

Hi to everyone else. Mum's still in hospital but hopefully we should know today/tomorrow what's wrong & they can start treating her.  

Have a good day

Ronnie
xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi,

I'm still confused and slightly apprehensive (time is closing in!!  ) on which Clinic to choose, I would really appreciate if any one has had any experience with Barts Clinic?

Many thanks
Mummy P


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

MummyP said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm still confused and slightly apprehensive (time is closing in!! ) on which Clinic to choose, I would really appreciate if any one has had any experience with Barts Clinic?
> 
> ...


Hi

I've merged your post with the active running thread for St Barts as I'm sure the ladies here will be able to assist you.

You may also find the Clinic Review board helpful where members are able to post their personal experiences of clinics...you may find some interesting information on there...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=139.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

MummyP - sorry can't really help you with your quest - it was a while since I tx'd at Barts (I just lurk here now  ), and they seem to have changed a few protocols since then - another regular Bartie girl will pop on soon and can give you the latest        If you like Barts - hang around with us.

Kyla - good luck for today - see it was 9 am - so all over now - hope it's good news  

Lou - hang on in there - listen to the blood tests and not the blood show    On the waiting for scan thread = there are lots of girls talking of spotting, bleeding etc in various colours and some of them seem to be ok at scan time.

Tracey - 3 wks - hurrah and eek all in one   - are you nested yet ?

Just cos I'm still bfp - haven't left you - don't worry - just feeling so grot most of the time - that I need time out to look after me.  Plus have paranoia and for some reason when I read the posts I just seem to focus in on the sigs that say 7 wk scan m/c, 9 wk scan no heartbeat ..........  So came to conclusion to not look at all.

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Mummy - yes, I've just had treatment at Barts and have got a BFP. Any questions you want to ask fire away! 

Sue - sorry you feeling grotty. I wish I was! Sounds strange doesn't it, but not feeling anything doesn't help with the old paranoia. I've kept away from the AS thread as it's bad for me atm. I'm like you, better to stay away from things that have me spinning out into negativity. 

Kyla - hope you got lots of lovely eggies today. 

Have a good week ladies. My results will be back in later. NK bloods have been sent to Chicago. The nurse said to me 'aren't you going to stop testing soon?' I said it was keeping me sane! 

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Step away from the searches. You wll be fine. Now, when is your scan?

EC went well. Had a GA this time, much easier. Woke to be told they had gotten 16 eggs but by the time I saw the consultant they had found another. 17 is my new personal best  Considering only one ovary did it's job right I am so chuffed with that result. Now just have to wait for that nerve-wracking call tomorrow morning so see how many fertilised...


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

OMG Kyla - that's fantastic news. Well done ovary! You should hopefully have lots to play with to get to blast. Now rest up and keep us posted.

Lou
x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Kyla - wow 17 eggs! fantastic! Hope you have a quick recovery from GA. And great news tomorrow.

Lou - I really hope your spotting has stopped and you get good results back. Wouldn't it be great, if once we all got our BFPs, that was it for the worrying and stress, but it's not. Doesn't seem fair.

Sue - I know what you mean about stressing over what you read. I'm sure you have a healthy little baby growing inside of you! 

Laura - haven't seen any BB over the w/e so will have to catch up with it tonight!

Mummy - I am having treatment at Barts at the moment. Must admit, I did not actually choose the clinic, I got my NHS cycle there and I have stuck with them. Mainly due to their results, location and they seem a bit cheaper than else where. I'll be happy to answer any questions you have.

Well I have started DR. Did my first injection Sunday morning (well rather, my DH did!) It's quite a small needle really, so I might have a go at doing it myself on work days. Got 2 weeks to go till my baseline scan.

Hettie x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Beta today is 1179   Which has gone up from 276 on Friday.  

Any one know about progesterone levels? Mine is 23.6 today. It was 30 last week and I'm still spotting. Might not manage to speak to George until Thurs. Have emailed him. yesterday I took an extra dose of prog. Might do this. 

Catch up with personals later.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Great news Kyla and Lou!!!! So pleased for you both xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - Fab beta results. Sounds like you might have fluctuating prog levels so an extra dose is a good idea. Great news!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

londonlou said:


> Beta today is 1179  Which has gone up from 276 on Friday.
> 
> Any one know about progesterone levels? Mine is 23.6 today. It was 30 last week and I'm still spotting. Might not manage to speak to George until Thurs. Have emailed him. yesterday I took an extra dose of prog. Might do this.
> 
> ...


*Lou...*

I've not been posting on the London Girls thread or Orange Blossoms so just thought I'd pop on here quickly to say those look like great hcg results hun 

Here's to a happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond... 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Well done you!!! Long may they continue to divide   

Lou - Are you using the bombs??

Mummy - I had tx in Bart's in August 2005 which was BFN but the embies made there resulted in a BFP when I had FET at the Lister the following Feburary.  I found their embryologists made 1st class embies.  However, their admin really lets the place down. I'm sure the other girls on this thread will be able to give you their opinions of the hospital.

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning!

Just a quickie as I'm just off to work,

Lou - Thats Fab!   

Kyla - Wow thatsa great result... looking forward to how many fertilised you get.. your doing Blasts this time?  

Mads - I'm around later if you fancy chinwag. XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou - that's fab news a great beta result, I guess you don't know if this is your personal best  - I was told not to worry about prog levels - they don't mean anything cos they go up and down on their on all the time.

As for symptoms - I would enjoy not having any   - I know of a girl who was convinced her bfp had turned bfn cos she was symptomless and then suddenly they kicked in over w/e at 7 wks and she's now caught up with me  

Kyla - great news on a fab 17 - who needs 2 ovaries ?    Hoping you get excellent fertilisation news today.

It's funny everyone believes everything is ok with big fella except me - my DH is finding it v. amusing I get up and still HPT and then 10 mins later am struggling to eat brekkie    He says if I ate before I pee'd - surely that would save one job  

Oh now I am panicking - "i haven't been and done Chelsea Flower Show or .................... yet and now won't get the chance to"    My DH says blimey your've had 16 yrs to do all this and since your've never expressed an interest in doing Chelsea - wants the panic  

Have a good day everyone.  - My goal today is to plant some courgettes and that's it

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fertilisation Report - *15!!!!* Yep, 16 fertilised but one was funky (considering we used to have a third go wrong I am quite suprised).
Definately on for blasts - unless something goes very wrong - so transfer will be Saturday lunch time.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Kyla - thats great news   , best of luck for Saturday, you must be thrilled


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Tracey, I am chuffed to bits so far. 
Wow look at your ticker. Not much longer until you become a mummy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Can't quite believe where the time has gone    only 3 weeks to go 

Have you heard from Nancy at all?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla -great news - you should get excellent odds on getting blasts 

Tracy - are you ready ? Is EDD a definite cos of C-sect or are you on standby 

Lou - http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#progesterone
http://repro-med.net/papers/progest.php#graph



/links


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Sue -   2nd July is my edd, but have a feeling she is going to arrive early


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

I watch BB too (although Im well into Britains Got Talent now too).

Sorry not many personals today cos so busy at work but just want to say:

Hettie: Im 39 too and I know exactly how you feel. People look at me strangely as though they either feel sorry for me that I couldnt have any kids, or they think Im too selfish. And if I tell them we are trying they look at me as though Im a martian! Unfortunately you encountered someone that voiced their thoughts - commonly known as a silly old cow! 

Kyla - Great news about the eggies. Good luck for the blasts! 

Lou - thinking of you x

Hi and love to everyone else

Jen xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - will check that link out. thanks for that. Chelsea flower show! It must be the hormones. 

Kyla - whoppee! that's just the best news I've had all day. I'm made up for you, you mother hen, you!

Me news - Phew!
Just back from my round of clinics in London - so much for resting.   But needs must. Went first to ARGC and managed to get booked in back with them for monitoring starting this Thurs.   They couldn't prescribe me anything without a follow up appointment and that was the earliest they could fit me in.  But that makes sense from their side. They agreed the prog results are very low.   

Then went for a scan at Create Health with Prof Stuart Campbell. I decided to grit my teeth and do it to see if the bleeding is caused by anything serious. So results of that are that it's a singleton. Yay! There might be signs of another one that attempted to implant (could be this that's the bleeding). There was a gestation sac with the placenta round it. No visible signs of bleeding anywhere. It measures a bit behind date wise (4.5 weeks) but that matches my late implantation thing. The prof agreed the progesterone is low but he wouldn't prescribe me anything for it either. I then had my progesterone retaken and then went over to Barts. I saw Mandy which was damn lucky of me. She said she didn't want to give me gestone shots   as it can stop the ovaries working themselves   and to just up my pessaries to three per day. Today's progesterone results came in at 23.7 so no improvement there from using 3 per day. I came home and managed to speak to George.   He advised me to stop clexane until the bleeding stops and to definitely take gestone shots. He said he didn't agree with the statement that gestone would stop the ovaries working as it was just progesterone in your blood and system. He was surprised Barts wouldn't give it me   and I'm getting a prescription sent down. So, I'm not out the woods yet, but it's not all doom and gloom. I have nice shaped sac in a good place with no bleeding around it. Wish I hadn't had to visit a load of clinics to get extra help, but I'm glad I did. Now resting up. I'll do acupuncture and a beta tomorrow.

will catch up with you all later.

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hmmm what a pallaver! 
Glad you got what you wanted though and make sure you rest up now good and proper! 

Jen x

P.S. Nice evening all, Im orf!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla-      Way to go!!!

Lou - wow thats alot of running around your doing??  How many consultants did you see in one day!!  Rest now please!  

Hi girls, I'm having a moody spell again   , just can't seem to drag myself out of the black hole I'm in... I know I will crawl out eventually...  I've been thinking now for a few weeks maybe I need to go and get some happy pills off the dr.  Is that a terrible idea?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good evening

Wow..lot's been happening today!!! Right..

Lou - Aaahh...I bet you had a tear or 2 when you saw your little bean.  We also had a 'shadow' & the sonographer thought it was a 2nd one but couldn't be sure, but when we went back a couple of weeks later, it'd disappeared! It makes sense as I remember you saying that it was a late developer..must be a boy!!!  

Kyla - Wey hey!!!! That is such BRILLIANT news!!! I'm soooooooo made up for you.  Good luck for Saturday hun!

Jen - Did you see that little 6 year old girl sing 'Over the rainbow'? last night on the Talent show? She was sooooooooo cute & had such a great little voice that I cried!!!!

Laura - Ooo..hope you manage to get out of this bad spell..have a lovely bath & take a glass of wine with you..better still, borrow Kyla's hot tub!!!  

Tracy - Nancy & I have been emailing about a month ago..we made arrangements to meet up but unfortunatley I double-booked & then was ill on the day & haven't managed to hook up again. Will wait until Fran is free & the both of us will have a cuddle with Nancy's boys.

I had to go to the docs again as I still wasn't feeling too good..I now have Bronchitis as it's gone into my chest & have yet another course of antibiotics..will be rattling soon!!

I have a friend coming round for dinner later, have a good evening everyone.  

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Lou - wow - all that running around and getting organised you so deserve a 9 mon pg for that.  And how lovely to get a scan to reassure you what's going on - none of this - it's too early !!!!  Yet again differences of opinion as to what is the right thing to do.    I do query if you are pg tho, cos I'm knackered after a walk round the garden  

I can't understand why they were against the gestone working when they offered it to Maddy 

Laura - no I think it's understandable you feel down - your've been through a lot just lately inc. 2 funerals.    From my experience tho. don't be surprised if you don't get offered pills - more likely to suggest counselling and maybe some blood tests to check you are not low in iron and B Vits - cos these can cause you to feel low.

Alternatively, you could check out a quality chemist or health shop and pick up something like St John's Wort - which is supposed to be new Prozac.

Ron - Get well soon, it's no surprise this has happened you have been so run in lately - having had Bronchitis - I know how rough you are feeling, hopefully the antibios don't take long to kick in - How's your Mum ?

Good news that you keep in touch with Nancy - I had wondered also - can you hint that it would be nice for her to post to say how the birth went and what she got  

My cramps have returned this am - but DH has pointed out that if AF was due they probably would be starting now.

Weather looks lovely atm - let's hope they are wrong and it lasts.

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry about the cramps Sue. Hope they settle down soon.

Laura - hugs to you. Im not surprised you are down and would suggest counselling. Ive just had the worst year of my life and only got through it with counselling. I resisted the happy pills though they have helped me in the past. Ive heard loads of good things about St Johns Wort but they can affect other medication you are taking. You need to look after yourself.

Ron - Yes I saw Connie - bless her. I cry at everything! Did you see the last guy last night. I cried. Did you see the Welsh opera singer? I cried. Did you see the impressionist whos dad has parkinsons. Yep I cried.
I really like Amanda Holden, shes a sweetie and she normally sends me off.
Mind you Im such a soppy cow I cried when JR Hartley couldnt find his book on fly fishing on the yellow pages advert! Does anyone remember that? Im showing my age now! 

Im not very happy today. My husband last night told me that Ive put on loads of weight and Im now the fattest hes ever known me. Does he think I dont know that! I hate feeling this way and cant diet to do anything about it. Im having a real pity party today. It really upset me when he said that and Im hating the clomid even more for making me this way.

Hi to everyone else, sorry no personals again, things are really busy again.

Jen xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Jen - Please give your DH a good    from me.  Why are men soooooooo insensitive sometimes.  I know that if you have PCOS you're more likely to put on weight through absolutely no fault of your own.  Please try & ignore him but point out all his bad bits too (I know it's petty but it does make you feel better!!!)  

As for crying   I missed last night's as my friend came round & we watched How to look good naked & then Trinny & Susannah!! When I was pg with Sam, I cried through every episode (bar one) of Dr Who  . Once I cried so much I couldn't get my breath!!!!! I remember J R Hartley but I don't remember crying!!!! 

Did you see that midget puppet the other night?? What was that about And that magician with the 2 rabbits  

Sue - The cramp is prob just beanie making himself at home. 

Will email Nancy again soon.

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jen  -   to your DH - when he said his vows did one of them include in sickness and in health "as long as you are not huge"  .  Tell him your not happy either but there is not a lot you can do about it right now - he does know the symptoms of PCOS ?

Well Girls, I guess I need to ask for permission to stay lurking here   - I've had my scan this week and Big Fella has done good - he's such a good boy, has a healthy heartbeat, is bang on the dates and textbook says 7-9mm - and he's 9mm - so I guess it's official and I can ask for no more at this stage.

They also said that they had no cause for concern or to suggest a reason for it but if I felt the need for a scan in a few wks whilst I wait for the NHS to kick ...... then I could go back for another - so that's nice and reassuring.

So been to see GP, who was lovely but might as well have chatted about weather cos NHS aren't interested until 12 wks.    Altho, he did advise letting reception know so they could tell m/w - cos she's pretty busy and about to burst herself !

Have a good day everyone

Sue 

PS - S'pose you want me to get a ticker next


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

just a quickie got a patient in 5 mins

Lou hang in there honey sounds like all is going well and Ronnie was right I bled on and off for 12 weeks and it was all good. you doing the right things so bear with it.

Kyla wow you go girl sounds great and lots of luck for sat may be you'll get a big girl to match Sue's big Fella

Jen MEN ARE ALWAYS INSENSITIVE!!!!!!! you are perfect as you are 

Laura I am thinking of you and sending you a big hug  

Sue you must be so relieved look after your big fella and enjoy your pregnancy and of course you can hang around

nikki good to her from you and like kyla siad how did the fllow up go?

Tracey any day !!! I had had Teagan at this point as she made an early arrival good luck with it all and pop back to let us know how it all goes

must dash

Fran


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - that's fantastic news! woohoo!   It's all looking great. 
I'm dreadfully jealous of your ms symptoms as I have none and only had symptoms of doom and gloom. But seeing as it's all gone back to neutral again, I can get back to just being jealous of you! You know I mean that in the best possible way and hope to catch up with you soon. 

jen - agree with Sue. DH is not right being like this with you. I think it best to ignore him in the run up to treatment starting. Positive energy only, please! My DH likes it when I do sport as it's good for me, but fully accepts that for the last few months and foreseeable future I can't do it and neither can he have any nookie either. You need to think of your well being and that of your future little one/ones.

Kyla - news from you on your fantastic team of embies?

Fran - thanks. it's so good to hear stuff like that. Don't suppose you knew what your prog levels were at the time?

Feeling much better today. Have written up my running commentary in a diary so not to fill up the thread any more with bleeding, no bleeding, cramps, argh, more argh! I'm in for prog test at lunchtime and back to argc for 4pm. I'm driving today as feel that's probably better than bus, tube and walking.

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all! 

Im so blimming busy at work at the moment that I cant catch up with my girlies! 

Thanks for all your comments and encouragement girls about my weight. Im ok about his comment now and just ignoring it. I think he thinks its going to help me in some warped way. He does know that I cant help it because of the Clomid. I suppose he just doesnt want me to let myself go completely and is trying to encourage me to be more active.
He didnt say it nastily. It was on the back of a comment I made myself about me hating my body. 

Ron - I missed BGT  last night? Was it good? 

Sue - That is great news!!!! Yes ticker now please! 

Laura, Fran and Lou - Hope you are all ok? 

Kyla - Good luck with the ET, hoping it all goes really well for you.

I just want to say that I will be online tomorrow but wont be on again until next thurs as Im going to Vienna with work. The problem is that Im flying back tues night via Dusseldorf and Im really worried that there will be a problem and I will miss my appointment at Barts next Weds! 

Anyway, Id better get on with some more work.

Thinking of you all

Jenny xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - DH once told me (he says being helpful) that I was becoming whale-like and might want to lose some weight  As he is a man, I took this to mean he thought I had gained a few pounds and knows I am happier in myself a bit less fat but he learned his lesson as I bring that comment up all the time. He appologised and I think if you talk to your DH he will too. He probably thought he was being helpful. Being devils advocate here (bear in mind I am a size 14-16 so have no room to talk), if my DH was putting on a bit I would mention it too...

Sue - Great news honey! Yes, time for a ticker.

Lou - A gf of mine had a prog level of 7 when she was PG with her little girl so I think 23 is okay. Good luck with today's test.

As for me - average news. Called the clinic this morning and she said yesterday all 15 were 4 cells and looking great but that overnight they have only reached 6 cells so whilst they are ''okay'' they are not great. However, it was 9.30am and I suppose they might have split a bit more during the day. I can call again tomorrow for another update and I'm hoping they will all be more like 12-16 cells by then but I know that might not be the case. However, she did say she wasn't worried enough to call me in early, just that they were a wee bit slower than she would have liked. Any views


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Kyla
As Im a novice I havent a clue but I hope that they continue to multiply well for you. Good luck for it and positive vibes xxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone i hope you don't mind me joining in on this thread

I've got an appointment for Barts & i can't quite believe it!! It is on 8th Aug & it is what they call a fasttrack appointment & you get bloods etc done by your own GP before the meeting then me & my DH spend a whole day at Barts having various tests etc done & then they crack on by the look of it. Sorry i am probarly telling you all stuff you all ready all know....it is the excitment kicking in!! 

My Consultant said the list was over a 1 year long(told me on 22/05/07) so they maybe looked at my age & bumped me up the list i don't know but as you can tell i am over the moon!!! 

So i have spent some time looking for a thread for Barts & after a hunt have found this one.

How does everyone find Barts for there treatment?

Well don't want to ramble on too much on my first posting.

Hope you are all keeping well.

Take Care 

Sue XX


Sue X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sue - My GP is a bit of a fan of anti depressants actually, I went in once for an infection and ended up crying at her and she just gave me some!! Another time I went back to ask for a referral for counselling and she said I had to come back another time as the forms were quite long and she was busy!!! Great news about the scan.. glad the big bird is coming along nicely!  

Tracey -   not long now!!

Fran - hows work going?  Back in the swing of things now?

Ron - you are back next month aren't you?  Or shall I not mention it?

Kyla - try not to worry, sure all your babies are being well cared for in there little dish... you'll soon have a couple back with you.   

Lou - how are you doing? Anymore hormone levels for us on here to evaluate?!  

Sue - welcome.  Some of the girls here have moved on, Lou, Maddy and Me are still Barts girls for now. I'm just up the road from you i sunny Romford!  My better half works in Laindon!  The nurses and most of the consultants are lovely and aparently their embryologists are great, although with my lack of eggs not really had the chance to test them out!!  I was fast tracked too, although I asked to go on the cancellation list and was called the following week so ended up having all the blood done at Barts.  The admin is a nightmare, we'll give you the email addresses when you need them.... the phone system is pretty unreliable. Good Luck!

Love to anyone I've missed.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

The reseach I have found online suggests that to reach blast you should have at least 7 cells by day three.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - Don't look at the internet you will go mad!   All the sites say different things and you will just focus on the ones that say negative.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - I agree with Laura, but then I'm the worst culprit for research. I won't say look at my cycle cos that might not make you feel better, but in a way my none text book slow embie made it through. I also have another buddy who had day 3 4 cell put back same time as me that also got a bfp. It's so hard at this stage and I feel for you. We want it all perfect and worry if it isn't it won't work, but stranger things have happened and you have a lot of lovely embies to play with. Hugs.

Will post back re my argc appointment later. It went really well though and they were impressed with what I'd done the last 2 weeks.   

Off to watch a vid.

Hi to everyone, will catch up on personals later.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Here is an growth dance for your little embies:

         

Lou - Phew!!!

Sue - Wey hey!!! Go Big Fella go!!!

Laura - I'm still in denial!

Sue - Welcome! I had tx in Bart's in 2005 & my biggest gripe with them is their admin.  When you're there, check check & double check everything, including drugs.  If you're unsure about anything, ask & don't be fobbed off.  Embryologists produce brilliant embies.

Jen - I missed it too!! 

Hi to everyone else

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Kyla - as I recall "step away from those searches now" - just hang on in there and take the advice of the Embroyolgist - mine were slow and didn't seem to hopeful of doing much, but then suddenly Day 4 we got one clear winner - so hopefully this is your day too.    You've made it to blasts before.

If needs be are they open Sun - cos go for a Day 6 transfer.

I just hope you don't have to have the dilemma my DH gave me that if they aren't doing well and looking good to get to Day 5 give up and don't have any put back cos clearly they ain't going to work.

Sue - welcome, enjoy your time at Barts.

Does anyone want cake later ?

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue- Yes please, can I request a Jamaican Ginger Cake? Haven't had one of those for ages 

Lou- Thanks for the PM hon.

Thanks for the words of sanity girls, it amazing how you lose all perspective when you are too close to it all...


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - more     . Never underestimate the stress at this stage. 

Sue - Can always rely on you for words of wisdom.

Me, I got myself depressed again last night! Sounding like a broken record aren't I? I got my NK follow up results through and they show a high level of NK activity. Waa! Should have stayed away from the research on it too before bedtime. I've written up my appointment at the argc yesterday in my diary. It was a good meeting and they said I did everything right so far. Have been put on even more progesterone. Limping today from the bloody gestone injection. The things we put ourselves through. I'm in to see them this morning. Bit scared beanie won't have progressed, but no escaping that.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Sending you lots of       for your thriving beanie! 

Kyla - Hope the embie dance worked!!!

Sue - Yes please!! Can I have Lemon Drizzle?

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron - oooo Friday cake time! Is sue up for baking though?  

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I think so cos she offered earlier!!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Okay - just had the call from the clinic - we have 5 that realy kicked up the pace and are pre-blast. There are also three more that look promising. Looks like we will have some to transfer for definate and hopefully 3 or 4 to freeze which would be ideal. Scary how many get lost along the way though isn't it? Just goes to show. I think blasts are a good selection process and I feel much better about it all today.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - phew! That's such amazing news. I think blasts are the way forward, just don't know what it means for people who don't make enough eggs. I mean I've never got there. Crossing fingers so hard it hurts! When is transfer scheduled?

Right - I'm off to my appointment. Wish me luck!

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Good luck!!!

Kyla - Thank goodness!!! Long may they thrive.

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou - good luck for appt.    I don't think anything can go wrong, you are making sure you are so closely monitored and everything is being adjusted - it will be ok - I guess you are approaching your milestone, so maybe that's why the fears are setting in.  Just remember the saying "your've done everything right so far".    Maybe as I am reminded it is time "wake up" and enjoy it.

Otherwise, the other girls may despair of us cos they so want to be where we are and we are wasting this opportunity  

I wouldn't worry that your've never made to blast either the fact that you get to the 7 wks must mean you can make blasts yourself.

Kyla - weyhey - see another day and it all comes worth it.  I agree it is amazing what seems a good embie on Day 2 maybe not be the answer for the 2ww.  If I had picked my first 2 they were so poorly by Day 4.    Listen out now for the word morula.


Cake was a bit of a 5 min idea - but fortunately DH brought (can't believe that's had to happen) Jamaican Ginger cake cos he thought it would help me - since he heard the clinic advise ginger, he's become a ginger nut freak.  Even brought a jar of Very Lazy Ginger in vinegar - so we can cook with it too.  

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Ooooh theres so much activity on here.

Sue - Can I have angel cake? 

The other new Sue - Welcome! My appointment with Barts is next Weds and I will let you know how it goes. I wont log onto until Thurs as Im off to Vienna with work but I too was on an 11 week wait. I think its something to do with the Essex Primary Care Trust, which Im not complaining about.
You mentioned your age - you will see below that Im a whopping 39! (Am I the oldest by the way??)

Sorry for lack of personals as so busy. I just want to send all of you progressing, lots of of positive vibes and lots and lots of luck with your various treatments.

And hi to everyone else

Jen xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue- The five best are morula's the other three are a bit behind that... DH bought you JGC? Heaven! 
Where's your ticker lady 

Jen - I'm not sure if you are the oldest. I think Ronnie is 39 too? Sue has been ttc for 16 years but I would never presume to guess her age  However, she might have met DH very young and be the same age as me!!!
I honestly don't think age matters though - although if you were 59 and looking to pull a swifty like that woman did to get kids, well that would be another matter!
If it helps, someone at work said to me recently that a customer called and asked for the blonde in her twenties and wasn't that flattering and I said No, I AM in my 20's - she said oh, she thought I a lot older than that. So much for my skin care routine huh?


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Morning Girls,

Hope you are all well?

Ky ~ Great to see you have more positive news this morning   see..... what did I say yesterday? You still have time for things to turn around. Anyway I'm pleased for ya hunni xxxxxx

Well as for me, I am now on countdown til my next af, cos then I'm doing a day 2 start again. I have been on metformin now for nearly 2 months and it really seems to be helping with my cycle's, ie regulating them etc...... I'm having more shorter cycle' now.(well they are getting shorter slowly)  
Also because of my pcos I have been given lower alternating doses of stimms ( 100iu one day then 50iu next day) seems good to me!!!

Hello to ronnie, tracey, sue, laura, lou, maddie, fran & jen (and anyone i have missed) hugz & kisses to all

nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Kyla! I dont feel old emotionally but I do physically. Im facing 40 and cant believe where the time has gone.

Hi - Nicky thats great that your cycles are getting shorter.

Quick update from me, Im not going to Vienna now! 
Ive had to cancel it because I cant face the trip. I have fibromyalgia and its been really bad lately. I really need my sleep to cope with the pain and the chronic fatigue and I was supposed to get up 3am Sunday morning. 
So that means I will be back online much sooner.

Love to all and speak later
Jen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Sorry to hear you're not going away now..I was getting quite excited for you as well!!! What do you do to take you to all these lovely places??

As for age, I'm actually 40 in 3 weeks time & yes I'm still in denial!!! I wish I was 30 again & know what I know now! Psst..Sue is older than me!!!!!   

Did you see BGT last night?? What about the woman in the Madonna outfit? People were shouting 'off off off' to her!!!! The guy who was on last sang soooooooo beautifully, I hope he wins.

Nicky - Hi sweetie, lovely to hear from you.  Good luck with your next tx  

Sue - For the 1st 12 weeks of my pg, I permanently had ginger biscuits by my side either for the sicky feelings or when I was feeling a bit peckish! 

Oh no, it's started to rain..how poo is that?? Osteopath in an hour's time to sort out my back - think something came out when I was coughing so much at the weekend!

Ron
xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Ron

I saw BGT last night and cant believe that woman even got that far. What were they thinking putting her through! It was cringe-worthy Im not sure Monkey Boy should have got through. Bubbles was hilarious but not when you see it again and again. That poor Dominics face. His little dimples! 
Yes I like the opera bloke too he's amazing. Wonder what delights there will be tonight. At least I can see the live final now because Im not going to Vienna.

I work for an International Bank and all my clients are involved with exporting or importing so I do get to do a little bit of travel. But the novelty soon wears off and when you cant drink it gets very tedious indeed! 

Oooh what are you planning for your 40th??!?!?! Glad to hear Im not the only fossil on this thread!!!!! 

Jen xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jen - wow -  what a job you have.  

Ron - not talking to you now   !!!!!!!!  - As for the records actually it's Hellie who is the eldest and she was last heard of touring the US.

How can a guy with a opera voice like that just sell phones  

I was disappointed with the monkey boy - I was looking forward to what he could do next.

Cake ready soon - but not for Ron


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue- Can I have Ron's share as I was tactful ?


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Dear all,

I'm sorry it's bad news again. I've had it confirmed by scan that I've lost the pregnancy.  It looks like the cramps and bleeding I had on Weds were the loss and beanie didn't make it. I've learned a lot from this cycle and the positive thing to come out of it is that I hope I can now get my immune issues taken seriously and it will have to be the full whammy next time. I had my NK results last night which showed high levels again.

I'm now trying to work out a plan of action - you know the score. Got to keep going or else you'll crumble. 

I've got two reviews booked in. One with the ARGC 1st July and one with George at the end of July. As it's a third loss in a row, I'm being referred to St Mary's recurrent mc clinic but not sure I can wait and hold off TTC for that to come through as it would take 6 months.

Down but not out.


Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Lou honey Im so so sorry.
I dont know what to say because Im so inexperienced at all this. You sound pragmatic about it at the moment, probably because like you say you have a plan.

Just want you to know Im thinking of you xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou-  Honey I am so sorry  I really thought things were starting to look up. Sounds like ARGC is the way to go for you next time and I am glad to see you still have your fighting spirit. From the looks of things, your embies are fine so hopefully the NK treatment will finally give you the result you want.
Thinking of you and DP. xxxxxxxx  Blew you 50 bubbles as a big hug, wish I was able to do that properly though.


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all welcoming me on this thread.

laurab  - Hi my little sis works in Romford in Esporta in the Brewery. I know Romford very well as i lived in Dagenham until i was 14 ....lots of memories & a long time ago!! Who does you other half work for in Laindon then?
So once you have been in for all your tests on this fast track day how long do you have to wait before they start IVF?  I am excited, nervous....so many different feelings that i expect all of you have & are going through. Don't talk about admin i have been doing so much this week anyway. Our foster daughter started a new school this week & the forms are stil haunting me now!!!!!sooooooo....many i think i told them everything apart from her shoe size!! & i am i childminder for a friend for there 1 year old & the paperwork & accounts for that i have done this week is crazy!! Sorry brain is scrambled..... 

Thanks for your kind reply.

Hi Ron - Thanks i see a theme merging here "admin" thanks for your kind tips i will try & keep my wits about me at my consultations - it is hard though is'nt it you try so hard to take in all they say but can't digest as quickly as they tell you it!!

Hi Sue - All this talk of cake in this thread so makes me want some warm choc fudge cake warm, warm fudge sauce, ice cream & a squirt of cream.......MMMMMmmmmmmmm. Thanks for welcoming me.

Hi Jen  - Thanks for welcoming me. That would be great if you can let me know how it goes next week for you. There is a saying about a womans age is there not? " a woman is only as old as the man she feels!!" well it goes somthing like that anyway!! Sorry you don't feel like travelling to Vienna at the moment.

Hi Lou - So sorry to hear your bad news this road we are all on is such a tough one. I am very inexpererienced in all this stuff aswell but all i know is you must take the positive things you mentioned out of your experience & look forward & try to be brave. Thinking of you. XX

Hi Kyla & Nicky & anyone else....not sure if i have got everyone but i have tried to & i don't mean to miss anyone!!

Hope you all have a great weekend

Take Care

Sue XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks all!  

Here's one example of where Barts need to do better. I called and let them know I'd had a mc this morning. They haven't called back. Cheers for that!  

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Lou - Im so so sorry hun. Sending you lots of  . Please look after yourself & DH in the meantime.

Sue - I usually take my DH in with me to the consultation because as soon as I go into the room I only tend to hear every other word!!!

Jen - I missed monkey boy..wasn't he very good then? I'm looking forward to seeing Connie tonight..hope she wows them again!

Sue - I could do with eating less cakes anyway!!  

Off to visit my mum now

Ron
xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

Lou sorry to hear your news sending you a big hug via cyber space  ^Cuddle Onwards and upwards does sound like a plan and like you siad having learnt so much this time round I am sure things will go better next time. 

hi to everyone else must dash havign friends to dinner and Teagan still doing a good job of screaming herself to sleep!!!

oh but the results of last weeks photo shoot were amazing and we even managed to keep our wallets nearly in our pocket   but not completely

take care all

Fran
oh and Kyla good luck for tom


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Lou, really sorry to hear your sad news. Give yourself time to grieve. Look after yourself. 
It's all so unfair.
Take care,
Hettie x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou - gosh I am so sorry, I take back everything I said yesterday   - thinking of you, remember you can do this  

Kyla - how are your little ones - do you have a time for ET this w/e 

Hope everyone has a restful w/e

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I have missed so much girls-I am so sorry I have selfishly been taking sometime for myself.

Lou I know I've already said this but I am so sorry love-it really is crap-take time for yourself and give yourself and DP time to grieve for your loss-I'm thinking of you xxx

Kyla-best of luck with your transfer today-good te hear your embies caught up (Laura updated me!!) will have everything crossed for the best outcome...a BFP!!!! xxx

Sue - really poeased to hear your scan showed one healthy bean xxx

xxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Good and bad news for me. Good news is that we had two nice looking grade two blasts put back today. However, the bad news is that is it. The other hopefulls have all stalled and unless something happens overnight we will not have any frosties from this treatment.

I know that is part of the risk of going to blast but I am gutted that 15 embies only produced 2 blasts. I know they are the strongest though which is a good thing but I am sad all the same.


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi girls - I just tried to post a longer reply, but it failed for some reason.  Will just quickly say Hi to everyone & best of luck with your treatments!  

Tracy - good luck with your delivery - I know you're excited to be so close now!  Thanks for asking about me.  

Sue - huge congrats!!!  Try to stay positive!

Ron/Fran - I'll be in touch to try to arrange (again!) to meet up soon.  I know you're both back at work now, but let's try to do something anyway.  We should arrange it soon, before my next ailments kicks in!  (My foot is finally healing, so I'm able to walk a bit better now.  Learning the hard way that breastfeeding twins drains your immune system!)  Ron - sorry to hear that you & your mother have been ill.  I hope things are getting better for you both now.

I'll post a photo of the twins, if I can figure out how to do it.

Take care,
Nancy


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Weird but good news from me today - woken up at 9am by the lab who said four were blasts this morning.  
So they have gone ahead and frozen them - might just be that they were late starters but they were only about 18 hours behind the others so they are worth keeping. 
Talk about a rollercoaster!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - I'm so so so sorry.  Bloody Barts too.. they will prob call you back in a weeks time. You are sounding very together, I guess you've been here so many times you get a bit numb to it.  My Friend Katey on here had the NK stuff and had igiv and she had a baby last week, I guess once you know whats going wrong you can try to fix it. X

Nancy!! How lovely to hear from you.  

Suemac - I use the esporta in Romofrd sometimes.. I'm actually a member of the brentwood one!  So did you used to go Hollywoods!!?  Normaly if you are doing Long Protocol you will start on day 21 or there abouts of your next AF after your consult.  

Kyla - hope they are safely back on board.

I've been in Brighton last 2 days staying with my friend, my friend on here had a babe last week and it was a great excuse to look at all the baby shops for pressies!!


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hope you have all had a great weekend girls. 
Kyla - fab to hear you have two blasts on board AND two for the freezer. Excellent result!  
I have had a week of downregging now and my period has just arrived. Have felt very irritable and moody the last couple of days, so that explains why. The injections are going okay, but it was a real pain to have to get up early yesterday and today to do them! (DH and I did go back to bed afterwards though! ) 
Glad to hear I am not the oldest! I am not 40 till November!  
Hettie x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hettie - I had to do my shots at 6.30am becuase we leave for work at 7. This was fine on weekdays but Sat & Sun were nasty. I also went back to bed after


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning all!!!

Lou - how are you? Hope you are still feeling strong and thinking of yourself.

Maddy - you are not selfish at all. You need to take time out when you need it.

Suemac - I was actually brought up in Chadwell Heath and moved to Wickford when I was 22. So I know Romford very well. And Laura - I worked in Hollywoods for a few years from the age of 19 to 23!!!! I ranged from being a barmaid to a lighting jockey to the front desk. He he he. This was when the club first opened all those years ago, when it was the place to be!!!! (Was it ever?!) And Suemac my DH is 36 (my toyboy). This morning we were comparing wrinkles and I definitely dont think I look older than him!!!

Hettie - Hello! Yay another person my age! I thought I was the only one. Glad you are doing ok.

Ron - What about BGT? I thought Connie was a little darling but Im glad Paul won. Monkey Boys second act was rubbish but he reverted back to Bubbles last night which was good. Shows he's a one trick pony though.

Fran - so when do we get to see the photos?!

Kyla - Thats great news about the ET and the frosties. Good luck on the 2ww! Or is it 1ww with blasts? 

My news is that my AF has lasted a little longer this month which hopefully means my lining is thickening up again after the horrid Chlomid. 

Love to all and especially those Ive missed

Jen xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen -  It's more like 12 day wait! I have 9 to go now...


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Sheer torture!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - the count down is torture. I feel for you in this wait. Hang in there!

Jen - good news on af! 

hettie - good DR going well. You're on your way!

Laura - I'm probably not as together as I sound. But what can you do? Barts still haven't called. I called them and spoke to reception who said that someone had called me on Fri but my phone was engaged. Rubbish! No missed call on my phone, no message, and they only tried once? Glad you enjoyed time wit your friend.

It looks like I'm going to follow this route of testing for infections and antibiotic therapy in NYC. 

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Lou thats really annoying and insensitive of them.

Just take one day at a time. Thats all you can do

xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - I read your diary and was very interested by your post on the NYC treatment. Looks promising


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - am having phone consultation tomorrow eve. So will report back.

Jen - I think it's also bad of them as how do they know I'm ok physically? Pah!

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - Anything I can do?  Anything you need?  I work nearby.. I can go get you milk, bread, chocolates, wine... whatever you need just give me a shout.  

Hello everyone else hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - that makes me realise... we should meet up seeing as you're near! Fancy it?

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Nothing much to report here other than feeling very nervous about tomorrow.

Lou - how are things now? Have your phone consultation this evening 

Are Barts still as bad when you are paying for the treatment? Or are they better? 

Love to all
Jen xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Quick and silly question girls

Does anyone walk to St Barts from Liverpool Street? It looks like its walking distance on the map. Do you think it is?

JEn xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Jen - it's not too far from there. It's next to Smithfields on one side, in fact the fertility entrance. Otherwise, it's a couple of stops on the bus and one on the tube. I don't think there is any difference in being private or nhs.

I spoke with Miss Tozer yesterday. I called her mobile at 4om as I'd still not had a call back from the nurses. I'm going in on Fri to check my levels are down. Although I really can't muster up the energy to go there. She's referring me to St Mary's but that will take a while.

Kyla - hope you doing ok.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - I always got the Thameslink (or Citylink or whatever it's called now) to Thameslink City Central station. You can get off either end and walk around the corner. We also drove a few times but that can take a while.
As for paying/NHS. I was treated the same - my first cycle was private and I was expecting to be looked after much more closely, by the time my NHS go came around I realised they just don't have time for one-to-one care. It's one of my main reasons, along with travel, for looking elsewhere. It wasn't that I was treated badly, just not as nicely as my new clinic (who know my name for instance). 
I think if your expectations are not high, you will be okay. That said I haven't been there for a year now so they might be better?

Lou - She does seem to be good when you get hold of her. I never got to see her. Do St Mary's do any new tests? Seems like you might have covered yourself all the tests they would do?

I haven't been having any symptoms or anything at all so far, mostly just tired but then I am sleeping in and that can make you tired. I'm ignoring my boobs as that is the prog sups. Otherwise, nothing to report so far...


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

Lou - Im so glad you finally got to speak to someone who cares. I think you should pop along on friday, Im sure it will make you feel more nurtured if you do. Are St Marys specialising in miscarriages? Im glad you have a plan. Its so horrible.

Kyla, keep positive. When are you testing? 

Jen xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

laurab - Hi ya my little sis works in the beauty therepy place in esporta in Romford. Well what can i say about Hollywoods!! When i was 18-20 i used to go nearly every Thurs, Fri & Sat night!! & i must say at the time i had a fab time & enjoyed nearly every minute .......exept the hangovers!! 
Thanks for the info on how the treatment goes.

Jen - I reckon you must of served me & my friends many a drink in Hollywood as we started going not long after it had opened we absolutely loved it. At the time i lived in a little village outside Brentwood called Doddinghurst & there was no night life in Brentwood back then & certainly none in Doddinghurst!!
My poor DH is only 32 so he is a mere pup....he is great though & is supporting me so much for the road ahead we both have to travel.

Lou - I know i don't really know you yet but i am so very sorry for you & send you lots of positvie thoughts.XX

Kyla - Again i know i don't really know you yet but i have fingers, toes everything croosed for you. XX

Hope everyone else is keeping ok & hello & goodbye to you all i have missed out....still quite new at this...i will get better as time goes on.

Well must get on....Harry the 1 year old i childmind for is due his lunch catch up soon.

Sue XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Sue - you must be fairly close in age to me then
Either that or you were illegally entering Hollywoods!!!
Im sure our paths have crossed at some point. Especially if you were a regular there. OHMIGOD I cant believe Im admitting to all of this. Ahhh the good old days! 

Just want to say that its really commendable that you foster a child. Ive often thought about it but we just dont have the room.

Jen x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Just read a couple of weeks email and thought I think Sue, Hellie and I are in our 40's but what the heck. Afterall, age is just a number.

Lou - Sorry to read of you BFP and then an MC. You all seem to handle it better than I do. Best of luck and    .

Kyla - Good luck and hippee on the blast news.

Ron, Fran - How are your little ones

Sue - cant remember much about you but I think it was a positive the last time so how are you coming along.

Laura, Jen, Nikky and everyone else     

Not much has happened for me all of this year really as I have had a bit too much to deal with at work.

Surprise surprise I got a letter from Bart's to say I did not attend my appointment in May. I did not bother because I thought that as they had not sent a letter to confirm it probably was not booked.

I will chase for another soon. Might also go for an open evening at Lister.

Regards

Alexis


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Jen

Yes at my next birthday in Jan next year i will be 39. Actually you may be right i might of been under age i was going into pubs at 16 .

My mum & dad have been clearing out there loft & they found some of my old diaries & in one of them i had some of the old flyers for Hollywoods & when looking through them it brought lots of great memories flooding back. 

Thanks for your kind words about fostering. My husband's mum fosters loads of kids so therefore he was brought up around fostering. We both felt that our working lifes at the time were not furfilling everything we felt we could do & there was a bit of a gap & we have filled it with fostering & now we both feel everyday when we get up that we are making a difference & our lives are worth it.........i know that sounds odd but it is about the best way i can describe our reasons. Since then i took redundtancy from Fords & now do childminding for some friends for there 1 year old & i love my life now sooooo.... much that was just the icing on the cake i hated my job so much!!! All we need now is our own child & everything will be perfect.

Speak soon 

Sue XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

You deserve your own baby Sue
You will be like Angelina Jolie! 

Have a nice evening all and speak to you Thursday

Jen xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Jen

Best of luck for tommorrow's appointment. I wish i had the body of Angelina Jolie!!!

Sue XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - That would be nice.... how are you doing?  X

Suemac - I was laughing the other day about hollywoods as I used to snog several blokes in one night.. including once my sisters boyfriend!! (I have never met him so didn't know he was her fella at the time!)
Apparently it has been knocked down now!

Maddy - How you doing? We need to catch up soon. X

Kyla - you gone mad yet??

Jen - good luck tom

Tracey - Hows that bump and you??

Hi everyone else.
XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Yep. It's official. I cried earlier - first because DH went to the pub and then from watching a show on TV about a couple who split after WWII but met and remarried 54 years later.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - Ah the joys of the 2ww and all the hormones it brings!!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Laura

I could of even snogged your sisters boy friend!!!!! i can remember quite a few drunken kisses in there!!   I can't beleive that it has been knocked down. Gosh when i used to go in there feels like another person & another lifetime ago!!!

Sue X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - I can't imagine going out and snoggin lots of different boys in one night (or even one for that matter!!) I think everyone prob snogged my sisters boyfriend!!  Could be worse... could have been her husband!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Jen

I was thinking of you yesterday, i hope it went really well.

Sue X


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all
Sorry this is gonna be a long one. Thanks for all the lovely messages by the way.

I popped along to St Barts yesterday for my consultation yesterday and it was a long and tiring day. It was ok in the end (I keep reminding myself its free) but Im left now feeling quite annoyed and frustrated.

We arrived there and within minutes DH got called to do his sample. I then got a text from him saying ''Talk dirty to me, Im in a little room with a gap under the door, people walking around outside and a copy of escort with the pages stuck together''. Well that did it. I just started crying right there and then whilst trying to send a sexy text to my DH! I think it was the enormity of it all that was finally hitting me. I felt terrible for putting us both through it. Im sure you've all felt this many times but I kept thinking it wasn’t supposed to be this way.
Anyway, luckily DH did manage to do his sample in the end YAY! and I had my scan.  

Im frustrated because of the following reasons:
1) I am now only borderline PCOS because the cysts have reduced on my ovaries (which means either the ovarian drilling or metformin or both have worked); my hormone levels are ok; DHs sample was on the low side but was ok and motility normal.
So this is now pointing towards unexplained infertility which is not good in my eyes. Id rather have a reason and work around it. Actually the only thing is I can think of is that endometrium is now crap because of the BLEAPING Chlomid. SO SO SO angry about that.
2) Consultant is putting me on the long protocol even though my age and pcos point towards low protocol. He wants to ''try me out on that first''. He also said to stop taking the metformin at EC time even though every other consultant Ive ever spoken to wants me to carry on until 12th week of pregnancy
3) But worst of all the treatment is not going to start until End of August because they don’t have any room before then. Which means the EC wont be until around the end of Sept/beginning of October!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So basically Im hanging around for this ''one size fits all treatment'' which probably wont work anyway, before I can break away and go to a proper clinic with tailored treatment. If I was paying I could have been having it by now. And as you know a couple of months makes a big difference at any age but especially at 39, so I feel frustrated about wasting my time.
I just have to think positively and we have to try and conceive naturally for the next two months and relax.

Oh sorry that was a bit of a rant.

How are you all? 

Hollywoods - yes its been bulldozed. Oh the sights Ive seen in there! I wonder if your sisters boyfriend was the one in the car park with the girl, with all the bouncers watching on the security cameras?!?!?!

Sorry for lack of personals as Ive droned on for long enough

Jen xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello to everyone and glad you are all muddling through.

Jen - so sorry to read of your frustrations - unfortunately, if you want your NHS go, you have no choice other than to wait and believe in them that they no best even tho, your've been told differently.  Surprised at the wait esp. cos they lost of the Sussex contract.    Just keep busy.

Lou - I can't believe the attitude of Barts   - maybe they don't care cos someone else told you what had happened - so you might as well be cared for elsewhere.  Hang on in there - your've always known Barts weren't for you.

Kyla - No symptoms yet is ok - fingers crossed a Sat ET works  


I'm hanging on here - had a lot of constant cramp this week (no worrying bleeds) but advice was to rest as much as and do as little as poss - and if bed was the comfortablist place stay there - so between my head, the cramps and the need to sleep that's where I seem to spend my hours.    I get about one chore done a day - today's is make phone calls and catch up with everyone  

But yet I am still in the land of self-denial and can't yet understand why the world around me doesn't believe me - even my DH has lost the plot, rang his bro and first words were "how do you feel about being an uncle?", then he rung his folks and just cos he's seen a heartbeat his talking to them as if we are home and dry, with days to go  

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Sue I know I should be patient and have faith.
It could be so much worse and I have to try to focus on that.

Im really pleased you are hanging on in there. Just enjoy the rest while you can! 

Thinking of you
Jen xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jen

So sorry you haven't come away from yesterday feeling very positive. You must try & be positive about the future & the end of Aug will be here in no time. I know it is so frustrating waiting all the time.....& then you get a few answers that you did not really want to hear & then it is back to waiting again!!!

I'm not sure that the people that deal with us families trying so hard to start there own family actually know what it like being us!!  We spend our time excited, nervous, worried & so many other feelings that are hard to descibe, that when our appointment comes we think this will be the time when everything will be answered & everything can start....& no it does'nt & we are sent away again to wait for another ...yes....appointment!!  Sorry i am on my soap box now....must get off i can feel my blood pressure rising.

Sorry Jen please try & stay positive you never know you just might get there naturally if you chill out a bit & try your best to just get on with life until the end of Aug. I know it is easier said than done.

Take Care

Sue XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - We may be cycling together!!! I have my op end of August and then can start the following AF and I'm doing the SP so will miss your downregging month!  Actually I will have to take the pill for a month so forget that I will be a month after you.    I wonder if they are busy just becuase alot of people have holidays over the next few weeks... both staff and patients who want treatment during the school holidays?  They are a bit one size fits all.... but the first one is a bit trial and error and so its best you use this free go up and learn  something about yourself rather than waste 4K, at least when (if you need to) go to a posh private clinic that gives you homemade cake and knows your name you will be wowed and love it even more!  And remember if they do cock up and you don't responde they will prob give you another go.  As for using the LP I think this is best, you produce better quality and similar size follicles and with your pcos you are prone to over responding and your bloods are fine... but thats just my own clinical judgement on it!!  

Lou - how you doing?  

Kyla - Is it ET today??  

Maddy - Hiya hon, hope all the marking nearly all done. X

Sue - I think its great DH is ozzing with confidence... you will do soon. When is your next scan?

XXxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls, feeling quite rough today. Got all hot last night and couldn't really sleep so woke up with headache (actually this is day 26 and would be my normal migraine day but hoping that doesn't mean anything bad). Very, very tired today. Tried to have a nap but could not sleep. Had to put a cold cloth on my eyes for 30 mins and now feel a bit better. 

ICK! LOL my cat is in front of me and just breathed fish breathe at me that made me dry-heave   Love him but yuck yuck yuck!

Jen - Sorry you feel so let down. I am annoyed that they are making you wait that long. Not that your age is an issue here but in IF terms over 36 should be dealt with sooner rather than later I always thought. Suemac is right - Aug will be here quickly I promise!

Laura - ET was Saturday hon. I am 10dpo today (well 5dp5dt). I have six days until I test. I wonder how they are so busy. Unless they got a new contract. They lost the Sussex & Brighton one last year to my clinic but might have gained a different one?

Sue - LOL I wish I had the body of Angelina Jolie too! Ah well, can't have it all  I know you are being cautious but I think it's nice your DH is so excited. I think you must be around 7-8 weeks now (hint hint, where is a ticker woman!!!!). I was thinking about you earlier, and your 'big fella' and I think it's a girl - they develop faster than boys!

Suemac - Ugh, the things I did at 16 too  I once fell down the stairs in a pub at 17, **** over tit, and had to be taken home by the landlord - who then of course worked out I was underage


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - Where have I been!!??  I must be going bonkers!  Oh so its nearly test day... amzing how the 2ww flys by when its not your own one!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sore boobs have eased this morning, and as usual at this time, doubt is starting to settle in. Best for me to not test right now as if it is negative I will just go into a depression so trying to hold off a while longer. 

I have my neice for the day today which should be nice.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - calm down, the sore boobs is prob a sign that the trigger jab has left your system.    If it's a consolation I haven't had sore boobs at all !

Sorry about the head - but thanks for looking after miggy for me   - don't read anything into whether a head on the normal bad head day is good or bad.  Just keep busy, busy, busy

As for the ticker - mmmm - well I did investigate one which I had seen and I thought was quite funny and hoped you would all like but - it appears that I am "banned from using it - so lost the plot and haven't come up with another yet - you don't think it's a bit early 

As for the girlie - yep I've marked the card.  Altho, I do remember saying to Ron - that I thought she would have a girl being a fast developer, boys drag their heels and he must be the smaller cell one - but I was wrong.

I told DH and he thought it hilarous - big bird - put into pictures he imagined a 30lb turkey coming out  

Had to get up today for Leccy man.

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning girls

How are you all? 
Thanks for all your lovely messages. I feel a bit better today, I know the first cycle is just a trial really so Im not too bothered about the protocol now or even how much they are considering 'me'. Im just fed up because of the wait but Ive resigned myself to it, theres nothing I can do about it and so Ive decided that Im just going to enjoy summer and my holiday in August and then worry about it when I get back (Ive worked out DR will start while Im away). How will I get the drugs and needles through customs?! 

Suemac (can we call you something else) - Hollywood Sue maybe?! Thanks for your encouragement.

Laura - It would be good to be cycling with someone! You never know! 

Kyla - Mmmmm pilchard breath how lovely! My dog Spud often eats his own poo and thats wonderful when he comes up to lick your face!!!! 
Kyla try not to worry about all the signs and try to relax. Easier said than done    

Sue - Hope you and big bird are doing well (I just think of the muppets). Imaging giving birth to one of those!!!! 

Love to everyone else Ive missed

Jen xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Jo

You may need to get a letter to say what drugs are.  Not sure if you are allowed to carry them in hand luggage anymore, I think you should check with airline.

You also need to check you have a fridge to store the druggies in - I think that is v. important if you are going to a hot place.

Have you thought about pushing Barts on the age factor 

Thanks for the muppet thought  

One Ticker as requested !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Sue

We are going to an appartment with a fridge so that should be ok. Although they will be out of the cold for a few hours whilst travelling. We are going to Gran Canaria so I think that will be about a 7 hour journey door to door.

How can I push them on the age front 

Love the ticker by the way - Thats so cute!!! 

Jen xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

Jen - Hollywood Sue (nicer than alot of the names i have been called over the years!)  well great idea but a long name for you all to type so maybe just Susie if you would like a short version to write to then the Sue's on here are separated so it is not so confusing.Glad you are feeling more positive now. Grand Canaria wow....wish it was me we were planning a lovely holiday this year but with all the stuff with the IVF we are unsure that we will be spending lots of money going private after our 1 free go at Barts so we are off to Scotland for a week to stay at my husbands brothers. Nice to see family but not the same as going away! 

Sue - Wow a ticker can't wait until it is my turn to put up one of them showing how long left to our dream arrives!!

Kyla - I nearly gagged when you said about fish breath....yuk & i thought my dogs had awful smells about them....before we got boxer dogs my husband kept it quite that boxer dogs fart 24 hours a day!! i am not joking!!! you even hear them it is ridiculous & it gets worse as they get older!!! they are only just over 1 year at the mo!! Please don't worry too much & stay very posititive    . I allways remember going in our local for 2 years & then going in there before going clubbing wearing a 18 today badge & he gave me a free cocktail just for my cheek!! 

Hi to all the rest

Hope you all have a great positive weekend.

Susie aka Hollywood Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi all,
Hope you have all had a good week!

Sue - great to see your ticker! It must be starting to sink in now! Have you had any morning sickness? I had it every morning when I was pregnant last year and it was horrible. But I would happily go through it again! 

Kyla - hope you are keeping sane! Try to stay positive! 

Jen - glad you are feeling more positive. It sounds good news that the cysts have reduced. Are your periods regular? Unexplained is annoying, but it does mean there is a chance each month that it could happen naturally. Have fun trying!  What date have you been given to start? I don't think you have had your information session yet, have you? If your holiday is in August, I would imagine you would not start downregging till you come back. Would be much better to start injections after your holiday.

Susie - hi! I don't think I have spoken to you yet. I am having a Barts IVF cycle at the moment, so anything you want to ask, please do. I don't have any smelly dogs, but I do have a little black cat who moults on everything. I came down stairs this morning to find her curled up asleep on some cloth place mats we use, which are of course all covered in black hairs now. More washing to do! 

My downreg injections have been going ok. Only got 2 bruises in my tummy. But DH has worked out how to do it now without me hardly feeling it.   I have my baseline scan on Tuesday to see if I am ready for stims. Hoping I don't have any cysts which I am prone to.

Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Jen - Glad your feeling more  .  What are your down reg drugs?  When I d/regged I just had a sniffer (syneal) that didn't need refrigeration.  And on the SP I used burserin which also doesn't need keeping cool. Also my advice is forget about TTC and get drunk.. my friend who is same age as you trying for 7 years with unexplained took the momth off before her Barts IVF and way hay... preg.  She insists it was the lack of trying that did it.  So... go get drunk!  

Hollywood Sue - Fancy a boogie tonight?  We could go Time and Envy maybe and snog some fellas

Sue - I'm intriged by your naughty ticker... please give us more details!!  

Hettie - Graet to have you back on the road again! X

Tracey - sorry I disappeared last night... DP wanted to look something up quickly and then hogged the comp!! Not long now!  

Hello to everyone else!!!  

Kyla - Not long now. I've got everything crossed.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ack! Help!

Yes, it is too early to test but I did one anyway this morning and it came up with a very very faint +. Even DH could see it. I don't think this is an evap line either as it was there after 2 minutes and not after 10 mins as I have had before. My HCG shot was 14/15 days ago so it's definately not from that. Weird mix of excitement and nerves now in case the next time I test it's not there... 

I'm going to post photos on my diary, what do you think? You can see it right?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96415.15


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Kyla - yep that looks like the exact dilemma I had when I delayed posting cos I was unsure - so in view om history I would say it's a BFP and should look even more promising 1-2 days - get some digi ones, no mucking then  

Don't worry about symptoms the only real symptom I was aware of was cramping - looking back now I realise Day 13 I was exhausted and couldn't fathom after being out for an hour needed to come straight in and rest.

Laura - sorry I'm   - not sure why my ticker is naughty - what do you need to know ?    I thought it was a good compromise.  

Hettie - no I have no m/s - wk 7 I felt v. constantly nausea when I ate, when I didn't eat - and thought I was moving to m/s - but seems to have gone the other way and nausea comes and goes in waves - hence one of my concerns that I'm going wrong.

Susie - you will get a ticker like mine - just hopes it happens soon for you.

Lou & Maddy - hope you are ok.

Jen - I think you just have to rant at Barts non-stop - reminding them of you age and wishing to start sooner etc.  There must be a cancellation to start list - for girls that don't need to.

Hope everyone has a good w/e

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla honey - that look's like a BFP to me! Mine was just as faint. You know I'd get a beta done now! I'm so excited for you! I think you've bloody well done it honey!  

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - The growing baby ticker was banned as it was found to be upsetting for those who have had m/c's. I think it's on the site support pages somewhere.
I know. I'm going to try not to think about it too much today (yeah right) but might get a digital one for Wed's official test. I have another CB early I will probably end up doing tomorrow.
On the m/s front, although my sister had it all day every day for 3 months I have a gf who had none and both have healthy kids... I think it depends on your consitution and you are more prone to head illnesses than tummy I would say.

Lou - I have no idea where I could even get a beta done around here. I will test again tomorrow, to check the line is still there before I start to get really excited... Hard not to be though


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - just realised you tested 2 days earlier than my BFP, so it's looking very good hon. My test at 12dpo was neg. I'm quietly excited for you.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Lou  I will get loudly excited if it is still here on Monday, promise! Cautiously optimistic until then


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Kyla 

wow honey looks good so far and my first test looked just like that too   

I am keeping everything crossed for you it is your turn  

Fran


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla -            Yeeeeee Haaaa!!!!!!  Fingers and toes all crossed for you.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

God I hope so. Would be awful if it didn't stay but have been through worse I suppose. Just want to sleep now so I can check again tomorrow morning 
Thanks for the all encouraging words. Not going to get excited just yet though - give me a few more days and then I might believe it.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls

Sorry I've been AWOL but it's been a bit of a crappy month for me but hopefully things have settled down & will start to improve soon.

Kyla - I can't seem to see your photo but I was due to test on a Tuesday but tested on a Sunday & got a faint line as well & I remember you telling me that a faint positive is a positive, so congratulations!!!! I kept testing everyday until my official test day!

Sue - Feeling tired is a very good sign!   I kept ginger biscuits on me constantly until about my 12th week. Keep eating those yummy Jamican ginger cake that DH bought you! 

Jen - Sorry to hear about your encounter with Barts.  Keep hassling them & like Sue said, they may have a cancellation.

Lou - How are you?

Laura - What did you think of Brighton? That's where we live (DH born & bred) & we wouldn't want to live anywhere else! 

Hi to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - thanks hon. I'm hoping mine stays with me too. I will just keep testing. My photos are on my 2ww diary page - do they not come up at all or just boxes?

What's up with your crappy month? Hope all is okay?

Kyla xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Keeping everything crossed for you   

No, where the piccies should be, I've just got a box with a cross on it.  

Crappy month cos Sam, Paul & I have all been ill, mum came back from Hong Kong ill & ended up in hospital for a fortnight, then I was hit with bronchitis & migraines.  Not what I imagined how I'd be spending my last month of mat leave with Sam   . I also missed 2 out of my 3 concerts which I'm really disappointed about.  I know it couldn't be helped, I still can't help feeling cross & frustrated by it all. 

Mum's now safely back home & Paul is now on his 2nd week of hols & spending time with Sam & me before I go back to work. So hopefully things will start to get better.

Enough of my ranting..off to take more tablets to control my head..grrr...!

Good luck with testing tomorrow.

Ron
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh wow!!! Kyla!!! Just read your news-can't view the pics but have everything crossed that you and Tom have finally done it AND your persistence has paid off!!!!  
            
I have finally finished my reports!!! WOOHOO!!! These things have trully taken over my life girls-they always do at this time of year-but just didn't get started early enough this year so have been working extra hard these last 2 weeks to get them finished for the deadline (tomorrow!!!). Was up at 7 and have just finished the last 2 so...I am free!!!! 
Ron-sorry to hear you've not had agood month-I can hardly believe you are nearly due to go back to work-it seems to have gone so quickly-you poor thing, how are you feeling about it all? How many days are you doing?
Great to see you have a ticker Sue-everyday is a day of more certainty for you and your little bean. Sending you a big hug  
Lots of new names around-sorry to be absent girls as you start your IVF journey-you can see by my ticker that we've had a good few attempts at IVF-but we're not giving up yet!!! I'm still at Barts so ask anything....
Laura-now that the horrendous work is over it'd be good to catch up-will text you Hun xxx
I think I'm going back to bed!!!
Enjoy your Sunday x
Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron & Maddy - If you right click the X box and select show picture, they should come up?

I posted another today - I got another + this morning. Faster and darker than yesterday and with a non-early brand... Scared to say it but I think we did it! 

Kyla xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

OOOH Kyla I can see todays pic!!!! I think you've done it Hun xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - Me thinks you done it too - and I've just realised you tested Sat a wk after transfer, so me thinks maybe twins, cos I tested the Sat week after transfer and I got a neg  

Maddy - hurrah your've made it through reports - time to rest and spoil yourself now.  Clearly you didn't go back to bed for long.

Ron - oh no m/l almost up - blimey and we haven't "played" enough   - can you get an extension cos your've just had some sick leave.    Or is that not how it works.        I know when I was sick on my hols, I could provide a cert and reclaim my hols back.

DH has told his folks and MIL is knitting a blanket - well I'm sure the cats will love it  

I think they got the forecast completely wrong - rain came far too early    But enjoy the day.    All round to ours ? - DH is cooking roast chicken - ick

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla -        

You have done it! I'm so so happy for you! I'm sat here in my pjs grinning from ear to ear. Been a long time since we met.  

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm up for chicken-although doesn't sound like you are Sue!!!
No didn't go back to bed at all in fact-but just loving the idea that the days my own!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue- Roast chicken? Does it come with parsnips and roast potatoes? If so, count me in!

Lou - I know, must be over 4 years I think! Thanks hon xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Right - time for some personals...

Maddy - Sounds like you've been really stressed out. Bet you're demob happy now. Maybe we'll be starting next tx at roughly same time. Are you going to be on long or short protocol?

Sue - so happy to see your ticker racing along there. 

Ron - you poor love. How sad your mum's visit was marred by her getting ill. Hope you manage to squeeze in some quality time before you go back to work. Do you mind me asking what you do? I've never asked. 

jen - I've never been satisfied with the unexplained, as I believe there is always a cause. Looks like things are moving and looking more positive for you. And yes, go on at them re your age. 

Fran - thanks for all your unending support through all of this.  I've always appreciated your posts.

Laura - I like your getting drunk tip. If only I could get drunk! 

Tracey - woohoo! you must be nearly cooked now.

Susie - I'm hoping you won't be needing your private go. My IVF with Barts has worked both times afterall, just my stupid killer body that doesn't let me hang on to them. Most people who land the bfp get to keep theirs. 

Hettie - you're brave letting DH loose on your injections. There's no way I'm letting mine on me. Good luck for the baseline scan.

Hellie - how are you doing hon?


Sorry if I've missed anyone. Been feeling up and down at the moment which is to be expected. Head full of what to do next. Had a last minute cancellation appointment on Thurs with my consultant in Notts. He said that from my NK assay that I did while preg again this time showed levels that they've never seen a pregnancy that's sustainable at and so the steroids weren't enough. So he proposes adding in IVIG at day 8-9 of stimms, retest NKs on a BFP and then IVIG again. he defo wants me on metaformin this time too. I've got a number of options of extras to add in. I think I'll go to Athens and get LIT done (which is injecting me with a product made from DH's blood under the skin of my forearms to build up antibodies). I'm also still looking into this testing for GUI infections. Can't get my head round that there is only one guy in the world that tests thoroughly, so might try NHS and private in London first and compare those results. I just want to try to calm myself and rule out this area before I start my next tx which with the IVIG is going to be much more expensive. I've had so much to take on board to research the mc that I've not allowed myself to dwell on the loss again. I'm not sure that I can while still on the tx rollercoaster. Anyway, I was a bit sad at ikea on my own yesterday. So many bumps and babies. But I'll bloody well get there. Sorry for the me ramble.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - Oh honey. I am so sorry you are so up and down. Definately try to take some time to greive. I didn't after my ectopic, and ended up in counselling 3 months later unable to cope. You are strong and you WILL get there. The research you have done is amazing and I think you will find your answer. Maybe St Marys will do those tests for you?
Ramble away hon, it's what we are here for, you know that.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla -    I'm not sure about waiting for St M's as even with a private consultation appt, it could be a 3 month wait to see Raj Rai. But I'll put my name down and see what comes up. For the moment the best pick me up I've had is your news!  

Lou
x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS KYLA!!!     Fantastic news!

Sue - please don't worry about the lack of morning sickness. Lots of women don't get it all. I've heard that you are more likely to have a boy if you don't have any m/s! (not sure if there is any truth in it though!)
I have a chicken in the fridge for a roast tonight. Perhaps I should tell DH that he should be cooking it! 

Maddy - well done on finishing your reports!   I know exactly how that feels. It really spoils the summer term having to write them each year. I have handed mine in to the Head, but still waiting for them to come back. Hope he hasn't found too many mistakes!

Ron - you sound like you have had a rough time. Hope you can spoil yourself this week doing some fun things with Sam and DH. 

Lou - please don't apologise for your rambling, you have had a tough time. Sounds like you have some good options and are staying positive. Not sure what IVIG is? Are you still waiting for your appointment at St Mary's as well? Hopefully they will be able to suggest some changes for your next cycle too.
DH has been great at doing my injections. He is not working at the moment so he has to get up at 7:30 to do them (and he is NOT a morning person!) So I've suggested that I try to do them myself but he doesn't want me to take his job away from him now. So he quite enjoys it really.   Would have made a very good nurse!

The weather here is crappy today - chucking it down! Supposed to be going swimming with DH later but it is going to be an effort to get out of the house! I'm always v.good at coming up with excuses!

Hello to everyone else!
Hettie x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hettie - had to smile at the idea of your DH playing nurse! It's great he likes to be so involved. St Mary's are very anti the immune theory so would only be for looking for other issues with them. The whole thing can take 6 months and they like you not to try in the meantime. So it's a real decision whether to go with them. I think I'll apply for appointment and see where it fits in with my other treatment. 

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quickie!!!

Hope that line is really dark this morning Kyla xxx

Have a good day everyone xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Lou - phew, your post sounds exhausting, let alone the research and then the actual doing it all.    Well done for rambling - let it all out      From what I gather St Mary's sounds a lot of big excitement that sometimes leads to a big fall cos they can't find anything.  Can Italy have options, just thinking that was your home once.

Kyla - how's the line ?

Hettie - thanks for the reassurance over the m/s, thinking about it I never recall hearing or seeing my mother wretch - unless she was discreet - which I doubt - she had boys.    As for no m/s means a boy, I'd heard that too and my research of 2 women showed they had a rough time with m/s and had girls.    Sorry Laura and Kyla - big fella proof !

The one prob I am finding in my house cos I am so exhausted and need to sleep this means my DH assures me he will keep busy and make progress on sorting the house, yet when I get up I find him reading his book and "I wasn't sure what to do or where to start" - so yesterday when he suggested why don't I take a nap I resisted and hey although I just sat and watched we got stuff moved.  

Hope everyone is ok and has a good day.

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello girlies!!!


Why Ive missed so much. WOW Kyla, congratulations my love!!! Thats just the news I was needing after having a horrible Monday morning feeling.
Im so so so pleased for you. Hoping and praying that your little bean will stick. How was the line today

Hollywood Susie, how are you chick? Our holiday was booked ages ago and we are taking my stepkids so we cant let them down. I could really do without going to be honest but I am and I intend to RELAX whilst there! 
Sounds like I dont need a boxer dog either. I have a 24 hour farting machine at home by the name of DH! We've just bought a new leather three-piece from DFS and he's having great fun with that. You wait he will be on Britains Got Talent next year! 

Hettie - yes Im regular and have always seemed to be ovulating. I think it really is a problem with my lining to be honest. Im having the info session after I start my period at the beginning of August and then D/R will start at the end of August while we are away. Its the only way we can fit it all in, even if we brought it forward on a cancellation list, that wouldnt work because then EC would clash with the holiday! And like I say as much as Id like to we cant cancel it because of the step kids.
Good luck with your baseline scan tomorrow.

Laura - I will be on Burserin. I would LOVE to get drunk but cant because of the metformin. It just makes me feel so rough. I would give anything to have a nice cool jug of Pimms on a hot summers evening. In fact I would give anything to have a hot summers evening.....! 

Sue - Ive calculated dates and cant ask for a cancellation (see above) so Im grinning and bearing at the moment. So no big bird then?! Bet your glad you're not having one of those! And as for leaving your DH to sort out the house, was it your hubby that had a strange logic over where to store the glasses and mugs or am I getting mixed up? If so, are you sure he can be trusted anyway?! 

Ron - Im so sorry to hear you've had such a poo month. Hope you enjoy your last days with Sam and DH before heading back to work.

Maddy - well done for finishing those dreaded reports and I hope you enjoy your new found freedom! You sound like you are in fighting spirit at the moment which is great.

Tracy - how are you? 

Lou - I can honestly say that after all your relentless research and searching for a solution, that you deserve a baby so so much. You are an inspiration to us all, you truly are. Love and hugs to you

Better get back to work now! 

Love to you all
Jen xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Afternoon girlies  

Kyla -    congrats hunni thats fantastic news, hows the line today?

Sue - How are you feeling? 

Lou - thanks for asking about me   i am almost cooked, just a week till due date, how are you doing?

Ron - Sorry to hear you have not been well hope your feeling better 

Laura - How are you hun? 

a big   to Maddy, Hettie, Jen, Fran and anyone else i have missed

Tracey 
xxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ya everyone

Hi Hettie - Sorry it has taken a while to reply it is more difficult to get on the comp over the weekends with my DH & foster daughter wanting to go on it more!! Hairs they are everywhere in this house....i spend my life, washing, sweeping, hoovering up after my dogs, but they are so worth it they are just great. Well i am full of questions about IVF at Barts so thanks in time i will definately take you up on your kind offer. I will start asking soon so be prepared!!! Take care & speak soon hope everything is going along as well as can be expected. XX

Laura - Boogie i would of loved to a few years ago but now an early night & a lay in gets me excited just as much by time it is friday night  . Wow not sure i would know what to do in a nightclub now!! apart from look at the young girls & think gos they should not be out dressed like that!!  XX

Kyla - Wow what can i say i know you don't really know me but that is fantastic news & has made me smile so much & i still have everything crossed for you.  XX

Sue - Thanks for your kind wishes to get a ticker like yours one day....it puts a huge smile on my face just thinking about it!! Best wishes speak soon XX

Tracey - Hello i am quite new to this thread & i would just like to congratulate you on your new arrival due very soon & that is a great bump in your picture!!  Best of luck. XXX

Ron - Hope your next month will be better than last one. XX

Maddy - Hi sounds like you have been very busy recently. I might just take you up on asking you some questions in the near future if that is ok? Thanks take care. XX

Lou - I soooooo..... hope you are right & the first time works. I am trying to be very positive & say i will be a mum by this time next year. I am so sorry at what you have been through & still what you have to go through in the future to get to your dream of being a mum. It makes me so angry because i have seen the background of some children while going through fostering cases before we got Annlease & the background of Annlease & what her so called parents have done to her...things that she will never get over no matter how much love & help she gets things will never be the same for her ever!!! & then there is loving people like you who want so much to be parents & have such a difficult road to go down to get there it makes me so angry as you can probarly tell!!  Sorry i will get off my soap box now. You must be really strong lady & just stay that way & i hope your dreams will come true. Take care XXX

Jen - You make sure you do lots of relaxing on holiday because if you feel anything like me you need it so much. My DH farts tons to so i have airfreshers everywhere!! i should have shares in them.  So you get kept busy by step kids how old are they?? are they hard work?  Speak soon . XX

If i have missed anyone i did'nt mean to so hi to anyone else out there. XX

Take care everyone.

Susie XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Lou - How you doing? I was thinking about you today for some reason.    

Maddy - so when do the school hols kick in?  Got any holiday plans?  You still haven't told me what they said at your follow up or what your treatment plan is this time!!

Hollywood Sue - Oh please..... I bet you can shake your toosh with the best of them still!  

Kyla - we need a line update!!  

Ron - I love Brighton, I'm down there alot as my best friend lives in Brighton and alot of my clients do too... so I aalways plan those meetings on a Friday!    Next time I'm down we should do lunch... I've love to meet Sam.... although you are back to work next wek aren't you!!!  

Oh Chinese has arrived....... back later!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the lovely comments girls. 

LOL - the line is good and still there!  Not really any darker but came up a bit quicker - not going to change that much over night after all LOL

Called the clinic and they said, believe it - you are pregnant so I have booked a scan for 19th July to check for a heartbeat(s) and have to continue the aspirin and prog sups for a good while yet.

Told my parents today. I know it's early but it's been so long coming I couldn't keep it secret. They know to keep it quiet but are very happy for us.

Okay, think I am going to bite the bullet and sort out a pg ticker. Eeek!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - You go girl..love the ticker!!! I was on baby aspirins until about 12 weeks & botty bombs about 9.

Laura - I'll be working Tues Wed & Thurs..it would be good to meet up..perhaps we can get the other Sussex girls to join us too??

Jen - I had probs with my lining too & I'm sure having acu solved that problem. I keep telling everyone that my acu got me pg & then having to stop myself!!! 

When do you go on hols?

Sue - I felt sicky when I was pg (although I was never actually sick!), so I'm still putting my money on big fella!

Tracey - How are you feeling? Lucky the weather is still relatively cool for you..can you remember what it was like this time last year?? 

Lou - You rant away, hun, that's what we're here for. You asked what my job is..I'm a motor insurance underwriter..bit dull that's why I've been keeping quiet!!! 

Hollywood Sue - You ask away & we'll all try to answer your questions.

Maddy - Yay the reports are done. We've got friends who are teachers & they say those damn reports take forever! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone else. Bed time for Bonzo Sam!

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm back... we have no fridge atm and so are eating take aways nearly every night!!   Right where was I...

Ron - Next time I'm down is the 6th july I think (a friday) I have a meeting at 11 but could skive in the afternoon... although its your first week back and you may just need to recover!!  Who else is Brighton girls? Yes the more the merrier!!

Tracey - week to go!!   Is she engaged yet? Bet you can't wait to get it over and done with a. XX

Sue - how you doing? that ticker moving along nicely!!

Hettie -Hello my dear! 

I have a posh wedding coming up and having a dress nightmare... I never get dressed up and this is going to be a really posh do.  I spent 2 hours trying on every dress in Debenhams today and came home with some jeans and a t-shirt!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Laura

Sorry but 6 July is my birthday & DH, Sam & I will be spending the day together! When are you down next?? Maybe we can arrange something in advance & get a good day for everyone who can make it?

Takeaway..mmm...

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - No worries.... wil this be your big 40??  Oh what are you planning to do?  Hope DH has something special planned.  I won't know when I'm back next untl after that date as normally book my next visit while i'm there.  But if you girls have a meet at the weekends then just let me know as I pop down to visit my friend too so could combine the 2!!

I'm got terrible head... think AF is finaly coming this way... are headaches a good or bad sign? Sometimes I get them some tiems I don't maybe means I've oved this month?? Or maybe i'm hormones are being naughty?? I wish I could have a look whats going on in there!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Go Kyla...love your ticker Hun xxx

         
   
         

Hope you all have a good day-I'm absolutely cream crackered this morning - went out last night to celebrate the end of reports and ended up having one too many!!! Think of me as I face all those noisy little ones this morning    

xxxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

HI GIRLS

Ooooh sorry for shouting Maddy! Hope you feel better soon. I was on the train this morning and sitting next to me were a couple of teachers moaning about all their marking etc. I thought of you.
I see from your ticker that you are planning the next cycle. Good for you! 

Kyla - love the ticker! Congratulations again from me, Im so happy for you. Its about time I heard some good news. Do you think it was the aspirin that helped? Who was it that put you on that? 

Ron - I love Brighton too! Its such a cool place and loads of great bars and restaurants. I love the lanes too. I wish I could get there more often. Wahoo its the big 40! How are you feeling about it? Im not long behind you!
My hols arent until the end of August so not getting excited just yet.

Laura I hope you head feels better soon. Ive been a lot like that lately, it feels like I have cotton wool for brains.

Tracy - Good luck for your up and coming birth! Hope you are feeling ok and not too uncomfortable. How are you feeling about things? 

Susie - I have 2 stepkids. My SS is nearly 12 (going on 15) and my SD is 8. The are good kids and we get on well but they dont live with us and its not like having your own. In some ways its harder because they are a constant reminder of what I havent got. And I want to share that intimacy that my husband has with them. Theres also the small factor of an ex-wife that will never go away! I could go on and on about it but I wont bore you all. I recently did an article for Grazia magazine about being a stepmum and having fertility problems!!!!!!

Well my grand news is that I had CM this morning. HOOOOORRRRAAAAAYYY
This means that my body must be slowly getting back to normal after the hideous Chlomid. Small mercies eh?! 

Hello to anyone else Ive missed, Sue, Lou - anyone else? 
Lots of love
Jen xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Aft'noon

Kyla - many congrats that's great news, it's official - and look at you with your ticker sorted already  

Ron - I was thinking I don't remember you mentioning actual sick, so that was cheerying me, until I remembered I also had some tough patches then and you didn't let on much.      Whether it's psychological or not I don't but the name Big Fella started out as a joke now seems natural to say as does saying "he" - which people are commenting on why am I saying "he" 

Jen - you were right about my DH with the mugs and glasses, and yes I am wondering can he be trusted and what have I let myself in for letting him lose - but I feel we need to make some headway in organisation here and he seems to be the answer.  At the w/e he got the pollyfilla out and the paint to fill in a crack and I was thinking "Good God what has my life come to that he is let lose with the paintbrush" - he did check with me what paintbrush to use and did he have the right paint  

Maddy - if your knackered already you wait to you get to where I am    - although I have read a post of a girl working 10 hr shifts and I don''t know how she's doing it.

DH gave me a talking to last night and told me it's time to act my act tog. and I need to start making appts.  So being the good little wife that I am   Got on the phone and my next scan is booked for the 20th July and my first Consult appt for the 23rd.

Well it's an hour earlier than usual for me - but I've got to give in and go to bed now and that's still getting up an hour late.    If I don't my head will be in my dinner.

Catch you all later.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I've decided to enjoy the moment. Seeing the ticker every day is exciting too  LOL, I've gotten used to thinking BOY for you too.
My first thought when I saw my line was girl but it will be a good while before we know.

Maddy - LOL, was it hard work today hon? Never drink on a school-night you know that 

Laura - I always get a nasty headache the day before AF. Having said that, I got it this time too at 11dpo (which is often the day before AF) so doesn't always mean anything...

Ron - Oooh! The big 40. Is Sue making cake?  

Tired again today, with a few twinges and cramps. Nothing too much. Finding I can't get up too quick as my head spins which is interesting.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - That's a really good sign!!! I was sicky & very very tired during the 1st tri. If I was out in town at lunchtime & I started getting hungry, I had to eat NOW otherwise I'd just feel really really icky, hence a permanent packet of ginger biscuits (or anything dry) by my side. I also had cravings for fruit..in fact I don't think I'd ever been as healthy as when I was pg (it's all changed now!!). Big fella *will* be Big fella!

Glad to hear you've booked an appt & scan. Is that NHS? Have you booked yourself in with your GP/MW yet? They won't do anything much until 12 weeks but it's worth just letting them know so they have you on their system. If it's anything like my mw, I didn't actually get to see her until I was halfway as she was either booked up or on hols!

Kyla - Hope you're having plenty of early nights! 

Laura & Jen - Yes it's my 40th  I remember being depressed on my 30th because it was soooooooooooo old!!! Now I really do feel old! We're planning on going to Druisilla's (zoo) so it should be fun day.

Jen - Hooray for CM!!!!

Maddy - Hope the kids weren't playing up much today! 

Lou - Are you OK?

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Good evening all,

Ron - I know what you mean about feeling old. I remember my 30th really well as I went out for a Mexican meal with loads of friends, but I can't believe it was nearly 10 years ago!!! Hope you have a great birthday. 

Sue - good luck with your appointments. Makes it all more exciting and real! 

Maddy - hope you managed to get through the day ok. Is it an early night tonight?!! 

Tracy - all the best for the big occasion. Bet you can't wait!  

Jen - hope you are making the most of the CM!! 

Hi to everyone else!

I have had a v.busy day so I am knackered! I had my baseline scan this morning at Barts. I was seen straight away which was very surprising. My lining was 4.5mm which was good as they wanted it to be less than 5mm. My left ovary was 'quiet' and my right ovary had a couple of small follicles, but they said that was not a problem, so I am ready to start stimming. Very excited!
(Just had to stop halfway through this message as DH just reminded me we actually hadn't done the stimming injection yet this evening! )
So I have now started my menopur injections (225iui) So fiddly to mix up and get rid of all the air bubbles, but it didn't hurt at all.
Also had an acupuncture session earlier on this evening so I have had a day of needles and being prodded and poked!
At Barts I did ask about the possibility of taking the embryos to Blast and they said they do do it sometimes and I can talk to an embryologist at my next appointment about the pros and cons. (After Kyla and Sue's success, I really hope it is possible!)

Best wishes
Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Great news Hettie! 
Good luck with the stimming. I asked about Blasts and they said no to me. So I hope you get what you want.

Sorry this is going to be a short one girls because I am sooooo tired.
Last night we went to see the Who (Dhs choice). I didnt think I was going to enjoy it but I quickly got into it and now can appreciate what legends they are. They are absolutely brilliant live, that sort of music has to be loud and in your face. I ended up really enjoying it and I also found I was rather good at the air drums! 
Also it was great to be for once BELOW the average age!!!

Yes Ron, Im feeling old too. Hey I hope you have a super 40th planned. Do tell all.

Love to all of you

Jen xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning  

Hettie - great news about your scan, another box ticked and onto next stage.    I do hope you can do blasts - I think you are a perfect candidate - tell them that !

Jo - sorry they won't let you do blasts - unfortunately - it's a new idea to Barts (well most clinics actually) and as a first timer, your way down the list for reasons to do it - fingers crossed your'll get by without - Day 2/3 transfers can still work.

Ron - I've an unhealthy one - everything that was banned from this house is now here (my poor DH is baffled, they weren't allowed for him but they are now for me) - salt & vinegar crisps, Ritz biccies - last time I had them I must have been a little one myself      - Allsorts of tea are out and it's water or Ginger cordial only.

Yes I have seen GP - who mainly talked about weather and wanted to extend his knowledge of tx.    Seen Mw whose done bloods, notes etc and gave me details to book scan and consult - it only took me a wk to do.

And the joke about being a Big Fella - may not be - my friend and Reflex have pointed out it looks obvious already !  I say it's those crisps  

Tracey - gosh only days to go - is a definite date or are you on standby for any time now 

Kyla - hang on in there and do what you need to do - for me it's give in to tiredness and sleep.  followed by as Ron says eating before you know you are hungry - except by the time dinner arrives I'm not anymore.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - Brill news about passing the down reg test..now onto stimms..may you get lots of juicy follies so you can take them to blasts.   

Jo - If it helps I had a day 3 FET with Sam, so it proves that it can work.

Sue - I'd forgotten about this too..smell..I had a super duper sense of smell during 1st tri & banned DH from wearing aftershave as the smell of it just made me wretch. Shower gels, shampoos & perfume also made me queasy. Good on you for making those appts..proud of you girl!! When is Big Fella due?

Kyla - How are you today hun? 

Just been back from Sam's taster session at the nursery. It was OK until I took my eye off him for a second & he fell head first (he was sitting up) onto his forehead..!   We have another session tomorrow when I have to leave him there for the hour..not looking forward to that.  

Hi to everyone else.

Ron
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Sorry not been about for a little bit.... mad house had been extra mad!! 

Well i would like to hi to everyone & i hope you are all very well. 

Can i now please start asking a few questions to you all who have loads more experience than me on the IVF road ahead for me......

I have my much awaited appointment on the 8th Aug & i have had my bloods done last week on day 3 of my AF like i was told to do & have been keeping a diary of my AF for the last two years on a site on line should i print off the charts of this & take to my appointment & also is there anything else that would help & are there any definate questions i should make sure i ask?

My AF since my last op has gone from 35 days to 28-29 which i believe is really good will this be a really  positive thing for IVF? I was told that my uterus etc was great when they checked that so the only thing wrong is the blocked tubes.....which obvoiusly is a big problem. I have seen long & short protocols mentioned on FF, what difference does this mean & any ideas what sort of protocol they would put me on?

How often once treatment starts do you have to go into Barts for appointments etc It is just because i childmind i would like to let know the parents what sort of time off i am going to need. They are friends of ours so they know the situation but i would like to let them know what is ahead if i can.

Ok thats enough questions to ask for now sorry for gibbering on loads....just so many things spinning around in my head you must all know what it is like at the begining of all this. 

Thanks for listening.

Take care everyone

Susie/Hollywood Sue  XXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Aft'noon

Gosh I haven't slept today - but will not worry  

Ron - yep I had remembered you couldn't stand smells and had a funny taste in your mouth - was looking out for those but they seemed to have passed me by - again will not worry  

Wow - Sam's about to be 8 months and worrying times start leaving him with someone else.  He's going to start to fall many a time now - and you have to just stand by and let it happen and rush in after - it's the way of learning - apparently  

Susie - BTW thanks for changing your name      You could print of your AF chart - but I doubt they will be interested, I think all they will want to know is that you have an AF and how often you have them - mine changed from regular 28's to 22-32, and quantity and quality also - but it only seemed important that I had an AF every month.

Appts. when you start you will be given your timetable/schedule - so you have an idea of what happens when and where you fit in - you go for your first appt.  a info day.  base scan.  prob 2-3 stimming check scans.  EC day.  and then ET - but it does vary abit ie; depending on how well you down reg and then how long stims take you.

Well personally I think there is a big difference bet. long/short protocol - the short seems to be favoured by the private cos they are open 24/7 whereas the long means they need you to adapt your bod so you fit into their timetable and hours (hence you will be given you schedule above).    If you are short it all happens v. quick in a month but it is all a bit up in the air - you don't really know from appt to appt what's next - because it is working with your bod more closely.  The Long is longer (6 ish wks) and shuts your bod down and then they can regulate you when and how they want.

I like the short and asked Barts for the short but they said there was no difference in results (this maybe true for some).    As you are a Bartie and I think they only do the short in special cases you are v. likely to be on the long.

So after your appt on the 8th, assuming all tests and paperwork are ok and there is no waiting list (as for Jen)then you will start down regging on Day 21 of your next cycle, this assumes that you can fit the info session in after the 8th and before Day 21 - otherwise it will be Sept.  eek

As for questions - when can you start, try asking about Blasts (if you keep banging), you could ask about success rates but they don't seem to have access to a computer to work it all out for you, ...........

Hope this is a start to helping answer some of the many  

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Good afternoon! 

Hi Susie - I will try to answer some of your questions, but I'm sure the others can add more info.
You could print off your cycle info and take it in, but they don't tend to take much interest in extra information. They will ask you how often you have a period and how long it lasts, but I think thats about it regarding your periods. Good to hear your cycle has changed to 28 to 29 days. Mine always used to be anything between 28 and 36 but since having acupuncture it is now between 28 and 31.
I have always been on long protocol and to be totally honest I am not sure what it means. I think short protocol is when you don't take drugs to downregulate, but I am sure someone else is more knowledgeable than me. I think you would be put on the long protocol for your first go.
Regarding appointments, after  your initial appointment you and partner will need to go up for an all day info session on a Wednesday. Then you will have scans on Tuesday mornings during your downreg (I have only had one this time, but my first time I had five!) Then when you are ready to start stimming you will have a scan on a Wed. morning and Friday morning. Then sometime after that you will need a whole day off for egg collection (partner as well) and then embryo transfer 2 or 3 days later. I think I make that at least 6 appointments. Hope it makes some sort of sense. You will be given your schedule on the information day. 
Write down any questions you have to take with you to ask the nurse/doctor. The doctors don't always say very much, so you often have to ask what seems like quite basic information that they should be telling you anyway!
Hope that is a help.

Think I will sign off now, as the mixture of burselin and menopur is giving me a headache! I never usually get headaches! Might have this for the next 8 days! 

Hettie x


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hope you don't mind me posting but since I was referred to Barts as my NHS hospital I've always kept an eye on how the Barts girls do.  Kyla.  I've followed your stories for a very long while and I was thrilled to see you have got that long awaited BFP.  Many many congratulations.  Enjoy every minute of it and get very fat!  Caroline.  xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good morning all & at the mo here is a lovely sunny summer morning!!! how long for who knows

Sue - Hi there thanks sooooooo..........much for spending time answering my questions....   My first appointment is according to the letter a fasttrack allday session for me & husband to have lots of tests done & info etc all in one day so they maybe will give me a timetable then?? who knows. That would cut down on a trip into London anyway & using more days holidays. God this really happing now is'nt it. I have so many mixed feelings it is untrue, one day is so different to the next. I am so happy for you that you are now living your dream it is just great.  

Hettie - Hi & thanks sooooooo........much to you aswell for answering all my questions it helps so much having you guys on here to chat to about all this stuff as all my friends & family have got children & babies just by being in the same room as there partners!!!! Hope your head feels better today.

Jen - Hi hope you got more sleep last night & don't feel so tired. Wow interview in Gratzia eh?? Great !!! It must be difficult for you not having the same relationship with your stepkids as your Dh but i am sure they love you dearly & going on holiday with them like you do will just keep building your relationship & make it stronger & stronger & soon you will get your dream like me & others on FF & be a mum to your on baby....we all just have to think positive & look after ourselves & our loved ones.

Kyla - Hope that line is still getting stronger & stronger & i think you must have shares in pregnacy tests  . take care XXX

Sorry not able to give everyone a personal today...not enough hours in the day!!!

Hi to everyone else.

Susie XXX


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya is anybody out there 


Sue XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Susie - you singing pink floyd at us  Yes is a bit quiet.  Kyla is too busy peeing on sticks, Ron is too busy thinking about work next week, Tracey is maybe too busy giving birth, maddy is prob asleep after all them reports, Lou is prob sorting out some more consutlations, Sue is prob baking some cake or ordering her hubby about, Hettie is busy working out how to inject her menopur and Jen is far to busy doing you know what as I believe he is ovulating at the moment..... Wow I really do know too much about all you girls!!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Susie - Love the new wedding photo on your avatar. You and DH look very happy.

Laura - LOL, you are right! I didn't POAS yesterday but DH asked me to today, just to keep him at ease. Nice and dark and up way before the pee even reached the control line so all is well so far.

Caroline - Thanks for the message honey! Really nice of you to pop in (your little one is v.cute btw). 

More cramps today and boobs have stepped up a level. Okay normally but can't be squished (which makes hugging tricky). Work is very stressful and I was nearly in tears when I didn't get to go to lunch until nearly an hour late  Gotta love the prog sups!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Are you stalking us??


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmmm I think maybe I need to get myself a life!!!  Actually I have an amendment.... MAddy is out getting sloshed!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya people

DH is gone for a bath so i got the comp back!!

Hi Laura

Yes i was singing pink Floyd was'nt i without even realising it thats probarly cos DH plays it all the time!!
Wow you do know everyone very well don't you? I can't believe how addictive this website has become for me. I love it so much as there is not really anyone else to talk to about all this stuff in my life apart from my poor DH who's brains are melting out his ears bless him.  

Hi Kyla 

Glad your line is getting stronger still it is fab. thanks for the comment on my picture that was the best day of my life so far, we got married in a small castle in Scotland cos my hubby is from up there & it cost sooooo.....much less than getting married down here in essex aswell but it was a wedding that i could never of ever imagined having. I never thought i would find my bestest friend in the world & my soulmate in in one package & marry him it is great!! Sorry getting to soppy now. Your photo looks great aswell looks like you had a lovely day? Hope in a nice way you keep getting all the weird & wonderful symptoms of pregnacy. 

Speak soon

Sue XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Aaaahh..you made me feel quite emotional!!!

And I'm still hungry!!!!!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Matey-pips! 

I love this site too and especially this thread. Its really the only way to get info, let off steam and chat amongst like minded people that truly understand.

Susie, Sue's explanation was really good and was dead on to what I experienced last week. They told me then that they are 'Taking bookings for August Periods'. Which means that as soon as I come on in Aug (around the 7th I think) I have to phone up and book my info session and get my drugs. Then they will give me a proper time schedule for all the scans etc. I will start down regging on day 21 (at the end of Aug). When you go the first time you will have your scan and DH will do his sample, then you will see the consultant and after that the nurse. I asked her to give me a proper idea of what scans I would need and she gave me a rough plan. If I hadnt of asked she wouldnt have given me that. If you want to call me, send me a Pm and I will give you my number.
Love the photo by the way!

Hettie - you poor love, hope those headaches subside soon. 

Laura! You made me laugh. Sorry to say that even though I have ovulated, we really cant be bothered to try this month so its passed us by  
Im a bit worried actually because Im worried whether the meaning of sex has changed for us. I sincerely hope not.

Kyla - Yay, those lines are still there. Great stuff. Hope your boobs dont get too squished!

Sue - Ahhhh Ritz biscuits. Havent had one in Donkey's years. But once you start......

Love to everyone else Ive missed

Jen xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya 

It's Friday thankgod!!

Hi Jen - Thanks for helping more with my questions it is great to get all this info before we go to our appointment it is so helpful. Closer the time to my appoinment i will probarly take you up on sending a personal message & getting your number so i bend your ear even more! 

Hi Ron nice to see you are still about for me to stalk again today    Hope you enjoyed food in the end last night.

Hi to everyone else if we don't speak again all have a great weekend.

Susie XXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura -   was summing us all up post before or after you ordered the takeaway ?  

Jen & Susie - fortunately you are one over on all the other girls you are sitting with in the waiting room - cos you ain't gonna go quite as mad with Barts, admin, tx, .......  cos your've got us lot  

Kyla - glad the lines are still there - so's mine   (even tho, I know it's irrelevant now - still helps)  Do you feel diff this time from previous - my friend and DH noticed I was straight away - doesn't convince me still tho, that it is diff - yep even now with milestone a distant memory.

Ron - gosh last night Dh's plonk it reeked - well I think they do at the best of times but this was bad - I was convincing myself it was just cheap stuff he had brought at the Co-op - but he assured me it smelt like all the rest and was just the same - even his breath was disgusting.

Hope everyone has a good restful w/e - except my DH gosh you should see the job list I've composed this pm  

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Susie - Ah, you slush-bucket you!

Sue - I do feel a bit different this time. Bit more calm about it all actually. Oh, and developed a new thing last night - weird boobs! More specifically  - weird nipples.  The areoles are no longer circular but kind of oval with blue bits on them now!

When should I be calling GP to arrange stuff like 12wk scan and midwife etc? Still very early so will wait but after 7.5wk scan okay do you think?

Kyla xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie - Yes I'm still around..stalk away!!!

We had fish fingers sandwiches with tomato sauce last night..it was really yum!

Sue - Ha ha re wine..what about aftershave & shower gel

Kyla - I went to my GP after my 1st scan at the clinic. Don't expect too much though as mine just confirmed the edd (I had to correct him as I knew when ET was!) & don't forget to get the form signed so you can get free prescription & dental check-up. 

Hi to everyone else..have a great evening

Ron
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry i am stalking again Dh is at the pub & Annlease is in her room watching DVD's & i am all alone with the TV remote & the computer. Soaps have just finished so i'm back!!  

Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - I went after the 7 wk scan when clinic dismissed me from their care and said I was "handed" over to GP.   Partly cos I know of one girl who rushed off excited and her GP was fairly dismissive "saying it's early days and in view of your past".

GP doesn't do much in my case just told me to tell recept. so they could contact midwife who then contacts you when she's ready.   M/w was really good tho.

Apparently we don't get free scrips here until pg is more confirmed - interesting to know if you few miles difference makes any difference.

Well weird nipples is a tick on the symptom list - can't see any difference with mine   - going to look closer now.

Only wanted macaroni cheese for dinner tonight.

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello,

It's been a long time since I posted on here but I thought I have a snoop tonight and I glad I did.

Sue and Kyla CONGRATULATIONS I'm so pleased for you both, you deserve it so much. 
It's about time so enjoy every minute.

Hello to everyone else and good luck for your tx.

Take care

Cally


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Bit drunk, pay day and friday all in one!!    

Accidentilly got drunk again ops!

Told boss last week can't cope with work load and today he has employed an extra social worker and given me pay increase so all good!!  

How are you all/ Nice plans for weekend?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning all

I have monday morning blues and have logged on to see how you all are. And you are all checking each others nipples?!?!?! 

I woke up at 4am to the overwhelming smell of poo. My cat had pooed in the bathroom and Spud decided to eat it. Half an hour later he spewed it all up over the hall carpet, so there I was cleaning up regurgitated poo at 4.30am and didnt get back to sleep again! Sorry but I felt I had to share that with you because of all this talk of smelly stuff!!!!! 

We had a good weekend, went to see Shrek 3 and even Princess Fiona got up the duff!!!! Awwww bless them.

Hope everyone else is ok??

Jen xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm having a bad monday, my computer has a new vista package on it but one of the bits was only a trial ad has run out and now I can't open any of my work unless I pay £120 to up grade... in a panic... I hate cmputers... such a con!

Jen - I hope spud is the dog and not your DH!!  

How is everyone nipples today?  

Ron - Is it back to work tom?  bad timing first week back and your birthday!!!  

Anyway I must get to work.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Laura,

Yes Spud is my dog. Revolting isnt he?! 

Hope you manage to get the computer sorted.
And my nipples are still thankyou! 

Jen x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

So glad Spud is not your hubby... fancy kissing him after he done that!!  

My nipples are there usual perky self... although seem to be a bit lob sided lately?? Must be the middle age sag happening i think!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

You are far too young for that! 
I was in the hairdressers on saturday and the little sat girl thought I was only 27. Bless her! She was obviously angling for a big tip!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi 

Just a quike note to say hi to everyone on this very windy day in Laindon. Hope you are all very well. Me & Dh had the day off today & we went to see Shrek the third aswell & i really enjoyed it & then we went & pigged out in a mexican for lunch which is really naughty when you are doing i am slimfast diet at the moment   . It was just what we needed a bit of time on our own while our foster daughter was at school we are both quite chilled out now.  Yuck spud sounds worse than my hounds eating cat pooh....  

Speak soon


Susie XXX

P.S love the nipple updates maybe we should start a new thread specially


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nipples still odd shape and a bit off colour 

Ick ick ick to the regurgitate cat poo - ick and ick again!!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

Jo - Your dog is disgusting!!! Fancy eating poo...yuck!!! It's funny you mentioning about princess fiona getting up the duff..I remember when I was between OH's & I used eat my lunch in pigeon park in Brum & all the pigeons would be chasing each other..I used to get quite jealous!!!  

Laura - Yeah well, it just happened like it..I have to go back sometime.  Having said that, unbeknown to me (colleague asked DH what I wanted for my bday & he squealed!), they had a collection for me at work & managed to get me some Next vouchers for the sale in a couple of weeks time!!

My nipples are doing very well too, especially as I went out & bought new bras so my boobs are nice & pert again!!  

Susie - What are you doing on slimfast when you're so close to having tx  

Kyla - You still veiny?

Sue - How are you? 

Have I missed anyone? If so, Hi!

Ron
x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi all
The poo talk! - Wish I had not read this thread just after I'd eaten my dinner!   
And my nipples were much the same as normal the last time I looked (or anyone else looked!) which was quite a while ago! 
Had a really good day today visiting a couple of friends for lunch. One of them got pregnant and had her first child through IUI and is now on clomid to try for number 2 so there was a lot of fertility talk.
I have just 2 days now till I go up to Barts to see how many follicles I have growing. Been eating lots of protein and drinking more water than normal (not as much as 2 litres - I think I would have to spend the whole day sitting on the loo if I drank that much!) Also I've had no caffeine or alcohol. TTC is such fun! 
Hope everyone has had a good weekend,
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Thank you all for the update on your nipples, I'm glad all nipples are doing well.

Ron - Ah... nice plan... back in time for pressies!!!   Good luck tom, sure Sam will have great time with all the other little ones to play with.

Kyla - how you feeling?  

Tracey - Any news?

Hettie - Good luck for wednesday.. do you normally respond well?

Susie - I didn't know you fostered kids with LD.... thats my field!  

Sue - Hows your boobs??!!

Maddy - not long now til your summer break (well not so sure about the summer bit!!) 

Hello anyone I've missed.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm okay - more cramps. Waiting, waiting, waiting...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - 5 weeks..another milestone  

Goodnight everyone

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - Roll on 17 more days a!!! That seems a long time?  I thought people had a scan at 6 weeks.  If I was you I would fake something and go to the local early preg unit and get a free scan.... but thats just me... impatient annie!!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good morning

Hi All

Wonder if i can pick your brains a little
I had my day 3 bloods done last month & i have just picked them up today to take to Bart's & wondered if anyone could help me understand the FSH, LH & oestradiol levels in my results as i am new to all these terms.

FSH is 8.6 u/L
LH is 3.2 u/L
oestradiol is 104 pmol/L

Anyone shine any light for me??

Laura - Yes our foster kid is 11 & she came to us not being able to read & write at all & she was in a school for severely disabled kids in wheelchairs etc even though she is very phisically able. We after months of battles have just had her moved school to a school the next level up & she is doing great & reconginsing the first 32 words now & moving on leaps & bounds it is great to watch. The last school just did not challenge her enough.

Hettie - glad your nipple are normal.....so are mine! & good luck for wend XX

Jen - hope you got a better night sleep & spud & cat behaved.

Ron - I have been on a diet now for a year & lost 2 stone 6lb & have got down to a BMI of 32 & i really want to be a BMI of 30(as everywhere says you should be 30 & under) so i have 11lb more to go. I am having slimfast for breakie & lunch & a normalish dinner at the mo. So glad you nipples are ok aswell & your are pert in your new bras 

Hi to all i have missed & hope your nipple are all good

Speak Soon

Susie XXX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning my lovelies,

First of all I have to make an apology for putting you all off your lunch and dinner yesterday. You will glad to know that there was nothing yukky to clear up last night or this morning.

My nips are still there too thanks for asking! Not feeling sore yet though, Im sure that will start in a few days. Why is every month different?!?!

Laura - do you foster too? Susie - what an angel you are.
I think your FSh looks great (not sure about the others though but Im sure the others can throw a light on things - or you can google it?)

Hi to everyone else, good luck at work Ron! 

Jen xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning Girls  

Just a quickie from me to let you all know that i am still here and awaiting arrival, my due date was yesterday

Will try and do personals later 


Tracey 
xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Tracey - when it starts do you think you will be able to log on and tell us?!?!?! Good luck - ooooh how exciting!

Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello,

Susie - fsh below 10 is good. I think there is also something to do with the relation between FSH and LH, but not sure. Anyway, your fsh is fine for IVF. Mine went over 10 this year. Amazing what you have done for your forster child. 

Jen - I woke up to cat sick too today. My cats are long haired so it's a regular thing. Nice isn't it!

Kyla - it starts to drag doesn't it? Hope you zip by these few weeks. I must say I'm like Laura and I'd have one earlier now, but then you know me. Well done on the 5 week milestone.

Hettie sending your follies some    

Tracey - how exciting. Good luck!
Big hi to Sue, Laura, Maddy, Ron and anyone else I missed. Just getting my brain in gear again this morning.

I've been chasing Barts for an appointment and no one ever called back. So it's weeks since the mc now and nothing. I called again and have been allocated 21st Aug!   Oh well. In other news I think I'm changing clinic again and moving to the argc. Nothing definite yet. Got to wait until I've this other flat I've sold exchanges before I commit to beating up my credit card.

Have a good day everyone.

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Lou - Barts are really bad at communication arent they? 
My limited knowledge of them so far has not impressed me at all. I dont blame you for changing. I cant think why anyone would pay to go there!!!Sorry if that offends anyone, Im just going by my own experience.
Pleased though you have an appointment for the 21st Aug.

Jen xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

It's the admin that's bad and I think getting nurses to call you back doesn't work. care never had a nurse call me with basic info. I think this is where it all breaks down. They can't give me what I need atm and so it's time to move on. But I know people have been happy there and have got their BFPs. Well, they did it for me too twice.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi

Tracy - was thinking about you and was hoping all was well - so thanks for posting an update - we wait ........

Kyla - totally agree anyone who says the 2ww is a nightmare and wishes they could sleep through it - is in for a big shock when it gets to waiting for scan time etc. Unfortunately, I can't say it gets an easier well it does for one day when you see the scan and know the answer hb etc - but after that.

We are waiting tog. tho. cos I am ticking down the dates to get to my next scan same wk as you.

Laura - some clinics do scan at 6 wks - but it's better to wait to 7 wks cos scans are more reliable and better chance of seeing hb etc.

Lou - I can't believe it of Barts regardless of the other stuff you did you were still in their care. Maybe it is time to give up waiting and work out your own plan elsewhere - after all if you sit and wait for the 21st - you know what they'll say.

Jen - you mustn't be so cycnical of them before tx starts  I regular have sick to clear up - Buffy loves to have a mid-meal snack of grass ! - Fortunately Billy usually gets to it before me and clears up the worst of it !

Susie - your levels are great - and were v. similar to mine at roughly same age and when I had one of my tx's (if it helps I got 9 follies, 8 eggies) - here's a link that will help you - http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

I hope you do make it to your BMI - but diet really does need to be stopping soon - you need all your resources to cope with tx.

Ron - hope today is ok - how many tissues 

Boob & Nipple report - well mine appear to be no different - asked DH to confirm and he has. A few wks back they were a bit veiny but seem to have faded - they also felt heavier and DH's answer to that is I've got used to the weight now 

I will not worry tho, cos unless I've become reeeallly lazy I sleep for 12 hrs ish and then the day works out 4hrs awake v 2 hour nap. The nausea picks up through the day too - ready for bedtime. 

Sue


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Afternoon Girlies   

Sue - Hope nausea doesn't last too long for you hun, how are you feeling otherwise?

J-Mo - I will try my best to log on when things seem to start happening although i am not promising  

Lou - Barts communication   , they don't realise how much stress they put people through by not calling back 

Ron - You back at work already, wow time has flown by 

Kyla - How you feeling hunni?, are you having your 1st scan at Barts? i was 8 weeks when i had mine although thought i was only 6 weeks 

Laura - No news, i am still waiting   

Suemac - hey hun you ok 

big hello to all i have missed


Tracey xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Tracey! Logging on will take your mind off your contractions!!!!!  

Seriously though I wish you loads of luck. Are you nervous? Excited? Scared?!

Sue great to see that you were awake long enough to write hun! I know I know I shouldnt be too cynical too early. I have to give them a chance. Its just that I didnt have much faith in the guy I saw but I liked all the nurses, they were lovely.

Love to everyone else

Jen xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Jen - i am excited but also very nervous as not very good when it comes to pain


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh my gosh - No backing out now! 
Are you going for all the works with regard to pain relief or are you going to try going without? Will it be at hospital?


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Will be going into hospital but adamant i dont want an epidural


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracy - I should imagine the emotions are all over the place, yes excited then nervous, then back to ...........

I am wondering if she's going to be an independent young lady and hang out for Independence Day or she either wants to be lucky and is going for the 7/7, and also thinking Ron picked a great day for a b'day match hers  

Of course, they may not let you wait for the 7th - it's a bit far away 

I say go with everything they offer - even if it's an epidural - apparently they are the best.

I am doing ok - well apart from the nausea and the constant tiredness and if I'm not asleep just to exhausted to do.    I do swing tho, from denial of it's not happening to may it is - I think that might be normal  

My friend asked me when would I believe it and I said in about 9 months time, she replied well I'll have to get social services round then, I pulled   and she said cos baby will be 2 months then - your've only got 7 months left !

What amazes me is I phone m/w or spk to friend and without really waiting for my reply of how I am they are convinced that all is fine  

Jen - yep still awake - thinking I should give in soon tho, otherwise it will be too late DH home, dinner.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - Wow 10 weeks!!!!    Not long til your in the 2nd trimester.. 

Tracey - lovely to hear from you... any time now!!! Personally I'd go with the drugs.... whatever they offer I would say yes too!!  But I'm a wimp!  

Lou - you not fancy Care Notts now?  You seems to really like them before?  How are you feeling?  Maybe we can have a meet up once the school hols kick in.. think Maddy fancies it too!  As for your follow up they gave me a ridiculous date too and so I emailed and asked for one sooner and they sent me one for a month earlier?? Still with Miss T too.

Jen - Barts admin are a bit poo... I have found you just need to be organised and email them well before you actually need an answer.  Obvioulsy bit different in an emergency or when your needing some tlc like Lou does.

Susie - You hormone levels are much better than mine... not that that really says much!!!  They look fine to me although I don't really know much about LH and what thats meant to be.

Ron - how was first day back?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Tracy - I left Barts about a year ago hon, for a local clinic so no more scans or anything there for me. My new clinic is only 10 mins away so much better. I think she's holding out for a good date too 

Sue - 10 weeks! Weird, saw 9weeks something all last week but this seems like a bigger thing you know?

I ended up calling the clinic over my cramps today as had gotten kind of paranoid about them. They said might feel them more due to the EP and Endo but all normal and far too early to feel an EP so not that. They were very nice though.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

Susie - Your FSH level sounds good.  Mine was 11.2 just before I started tx! I can't believe your foster daughter was put into a school of special needs - that's dreadful! Well done you for doing such a grand job & making a difference.  You gonna chase me tonight?  

Sue -  Wow! Like Kyla the other day I saw 9 weeks xx but all of a sudden you're on double figure..a couple of weeks later you'll be on your 2nd tri & will feel a lot more energised! When is your due date?

Kyla - Fran reminded me recently that I also had a lot of cramping, as she put me on warning so I won't be   worrying about it! 

Lou - Good move re ARGC, they have such a great reputation & I'm sure they'll be able to help you achieve you dream.  

Jen - Just keep thinking that their embryologists make great embies, the admin is only a small part of the process. 

Laura - How are you hun?

Tracey - Think if I was giving birth naturally I'd opt for an epidural too as I'm a wimp!!  The only thing I know about them is that if your bp is a bit on the low side (like mine was when I had a spinal), you'll end up feeling very very cold & shivery & your teeth will start chatting.  The anaestetist will have to pump saline into you like there's no tomorrow.  The up side is you'll feel no pain & can watch telly whilst you're having contractions!  

Well I survived my 1st day back at work & Sam was good as gold at his Grandparents.  When we got there, Sam said 'Ma Ma Ma' & held his arms out for me (it may be a coincidence but I prefer to think not!!!)   When we got home, we had a bath together & now he's asleep.  

Have a great evening

Ron
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - oh that sounds so lovely.  I wanna baby too!!! I have had a bath with my cat in the past.. not sure that counts though!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura -   

Well, we were having a lovely time together, then I noticed there were extra 'bits' in the bath.  As I didn't have my glasses on I was convinced that he's pooed so I got DH to quickly whipped him out..on closer inspection, we realised it was only a bit of sick!!!!!   

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

He just jumped in bless him!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

How rare for a cat to like water!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No he didn't do it on purpose, he just wanted some attention and jumped in... he's not the smartest of cats bless hm!  Although my other cat does actually love water... she sits on the side and splashes her paws in it! Sometimes she even steps on the islands too (my fat belly and boobs!!)

Naughty Sam sicking in the bath... was it milky?  Prob very good for the skin!


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Laura - my cat liked baths when she was a kitten. She used to jump in as the water was going down the plughole, then give a very confused look when it had all disappeared! 
Thanks for asking about my follies. On my first IVF cycle I had 20 follicles and ended up with 11 eggs, so I would be really happy with a similar response. But I haven't had any symptoms, apart from headaches, so I'm looking forward to tomorrow to find out what's happening inside me!

Ron - glad your first day back was ok and the bath sounded lovely (I think!)

Tracey - good luck! I'm sure it will be an amazing experience! 

Sue - wow! 10 weeks! it goes so quickly when it is someone else doing the waiting! 

Kyla - glad the clinic put your mind at rest. Keep busy but put your feet up whenever you can. 

I had a good acupuncture session today. Felt so tired when I got back so had a short nap, but had to get up as I had loads of things around the house I wanted to do. Looking forward to an early night tonight. I've got to drive to work tomorrow, leave the car at work, walk to the train station, get to Barts and then back to work by lunchtime for teaching in the afternoon. I know I'm going to be knackered!

Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I had a cat once who used to sit at the side of the bath & I'd wash her with a flannel, then she'd turn over & I'd wash her other side!!!

No, the sick was orangy (whatever he had for dinner!) which was why I thought it was poo!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

ok... I'm sad.  Mother just called to tell me that my brothers wife is expecting.  Their son is only 16 months.  Why should that make me feel so bloody crap??  

Gonna go for a swim and clear my head.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Laura  

Have a good swim & get it out of your system

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - Hope you feel better. Good to get it out of your system. I feel like that too sometimes and catches you unawares.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Laura - it will be ok - just revel in the enjoyment of being an auntie and getting loads of practice in first.  Hope it doesn't last too long for you tho cos as my nephews have grown - I've started to notice bits that I don't want in my order - the screaming.

Hettie - good luck for today, let's hope there's exciting news.  As for the heads - I'm sorry they do get better.

Kyla - glad the clinic could help - they are obviously not concerned cos otherwise they would be calling you in for a scan - at least that's my DH's logic when it comes to reassuring me - do you feel differently symptoms  compared to the EP.    I can't find the post but I read one yesterday to say the girl had a low beta but loads of symptoms and it was a EP now this time she has a huge beta, no symptoms but everything is well.    When I only made it to 5 wks I never felt any different - in fact that is what convinces DH and best friend that this time is so different.

My cramps have returned.

Ron - glad you made it through yesterday altho. it must have been easier knowing he was safe with gp's - I guess the test is leaving him at nursery 

Um - 10 wks yeah wow - indeed the time does fly when it's not your own cos I'm not convinced.  Mind you I'm not helping myself I saw the ticker say 9w6d and I thought come on one more day and double figures, so was v. surprised to see it jump to 10 wks - I was only waiting to see 9w7d - which of course it's not going to do.  

Have DH's cousin popping in today - she couldn't give a time - I'm hoping it's after 10 but not bet. 2 and 5.

Have a good day everyone.

Sue


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Jen - Thanks i am glad you have helped me be positive about my FSH level. I did try google first & it helped a little but Sue gave me a link now & it helped loads. Thanks for you thoughts on our doing fostering as hearing comments like that really help us carry on as some days can be very tough especially now IVF is on our road ahead aswell. Not sure i qualify as an angel....maybe one with a slipped halo  . Glad your nipples are ok.
XX 

Tracey - Wow how exciting it must be just waiting & knowing very soon you Will meet your long awaited baby. Where abouts in Dagenham are you from? I went to Hunters Hall juniors & Eastbrook Comp until i was 13 then we moved to Brentwood. We used to live in Frizlands lane. Hope you go into labour soon. XX

Lou - Thanks i am glad there is something my body is doing is right (FSH). Thanks for your comments on my fostering as i said to Jen it can be tough. She is 11 but has behaviors & learning of maybe a 4-5 year old. So sorry Barts have treated you so badly during this tough time. Hopefully ARGC will be better for you.  XX 

Sue - Thanks for making me feel good about my levels i really needed to hear some news like that. I don't know whats up today i just am having one of those down days we all get sometimes....when you don't really know whats up. 
The link you sent was great thanks. You carry on getting loads of sleep your body obviously needs it. How exciting it must be waiting for your scan.   XX

Laura - Thanks I'm glad my levels are OK. Cats in the bath i have heard it all now 
It's amazing how other peoples happy news is tough for us. Our times will come XXXXXX

Kyla - Hope you are OK. Please try not to stress about your pains. i know it is really easy to say but just try .XXX 

Ron - Sorry i didn't chase you last night....watch out tonight . 
Our foster daughter was put in the special school when she was 6 as knowhere else could cope with her behaviour. We have managed to change her behaviour by stability, love, routine & a very good healthy diet as she reacts to certain foods with mad, bad, strange moods & behaviour it is crazy to watch. Wow glad you survived your first day back at work it is great that Sam is with GP. Bet it was still very tough. XX

Hettie - I am looking at acupuncture do you feel it really helps? Have you done it just for IVF or did you go before? Hope it goes very well today at Bart's. Good Luck XX

Well  better get on with some housework while Harry is sleeping & i need to catch up. Thanks for being there everyone it is great to chat with you all. When you have a down day like i am having today it really helps thanks for listening. 


Susie XXX


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Good evening! 
Susie - sorry to hear you are having a bad day. Hope you feel better tomorrow. I would definitely recommend acupuncture. Yes, I started to go for fertility reasons, especially to make my cycle more regular which it has done. I also got pregnant naturally last year after the first month of having acupuncture and I definitely think acu made the difference.

Well I had good news at Barts today. I had ten follicles (five on each ovary - I like everything symmetrical!) developing nicely, all between 9 and 14mm. My lining was 9.3mm. The doctor and the nurse were both v.happy with the progress. So I need to go back up on Friday for another scan. Hopefully there will be a few more follicles by then. Then EC is likely to be Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday.
I did ask the nurse about talking to the embryologist about doing blasts and she said Barts don't do them!  Whereas the nurse last week said I could talk to the embryologist about possibly doing them. So I am v.confused. But DH and I have decided we wouldn't want to do them anyway if they are not sure if they do them or not!  If you get my drift! Did not inspire any confidence. So I will probably have 2 day transfer. I had a 3 day transfer last time and that was not successful so I am happy to try a 2 day this time.
Bye! 
Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

Hettie - How did you get on today at Bart's? 

Susie - Hun why are you down? How are you feeling now?  

Sue - Hope you had a good time with DH's cousin, or did they entertain themselvs whilst you zzzz upstairs..?? 

Ron
xx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Ron - see above! 

Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - Think our replies crossed in the cyber post!  

Glad it went well today..hope you get more juicy follies at the next scan!

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Evening all   

Suemac - i used to live near the chequers and went to Thomas Arnold junior school, then parsloes primary, i now live near the roundhouse pub

Short and sweet tonight, i have midwife appt tomorrow so will do more personals and update tomorrow


Tracey


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi

Hettie  - thanks for that i am definately going to look into it thanks for the advice. All sounds like it is all going very well at Barts

Tracey - I know the chequers but i am not sure where the roundhouse pub is not reall been tpo dagenham in a years now.

Hi Ron not sure really why i feel down it just seems to be one of those days where you even have a cry at the silliest of things on the TV. Ah i will be ok tommorrow. Just need a good nights sleep. Hope your second day at work went ok.

Sue XXXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey - good luck with m/w - hope she has some plans to speed her along - presume your've tried the curry plan and the ............

Susie -  the sun's out today - don't be down you sound an excellent mum already.

Hettie - great news on your follie count, fingers crossed for tomorrow's progress too.

Ron - no zzzzzzzz cos cousin wanted to chat, chat, chat.  I made up for it overnight.      BTW got a leaflet through the door to say Thomas the Tank is staying at Drusillas.

Hello and a good day everyone


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone just a quick hi to all i have my DH's teenage sister & foster sister coming to stay with us for 2 weeks tonight so i have to make Annlease's roon into there's & our spare room into Annlease's & do the dreaded housework aswell. Then i have social worker visit at 2.30......not looking forward to it i don't get on with her very well just hearing her voice sometimes puts me in a mood for days   

Hi Sue....yes the sun is shining today & my mood is a bit better but still not myself. I hate it when i have'nt got an answer for feeling a bit down my life is great i have Annlease, two great dogs & a fantastic DH so i will shake myself out of it!!!! Thinking into it a bit  I think a woman at my Dh work is to blame a bit as she has been through IVF 8 times & they have all failed & last Friday she decided to tell Sandy (DH) that she ended up in intensive care over IVF going wrong & also after the last attempt she tried to take her own life. This made Sandy unhappy as you can imagine & he was on a bit of a downer over the whole IVF thing all weekend & i was upbeat so maybe it could of been that started it without me even realising.

Sorry for you lot having to listen to my woes you have enough of your own.

Thanks for listening.

Must get cleaning.

Bye everyone

Susie XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning all!

Blimey I turn my back for one day and theres more talk of poo and sick!!

Tracey - Have the baby today its my mums birthday and shes very lovely so its a good day! I know what you mean about epidurals. They would make me feel a bit nervy too however Im not a martyr and would go for any pain relief going!

Sue - Hope the cramps are a little better. Only a couple more weeks and you will start to feel more awake apparently! 

Laura - If either of my cats jumped in my bath I would have a jacuzzi! My dog Spud likes to stand up against the bath and we make him nice hair styles with all the bubbles which he loves.

Kyla - How are your cramps now? Im glad you got some reassurance from the clinic.

Ron - You seem to be coping with work. Did you miss Sam hopelessly or was that element ok? I think it must be hard to concentrate at first. Did you enjoy being back at work at all? When is your birthday?

Hettie - Thats really great news about your follies. Keep us informed about egg collection. When I asked about blasts he said they dont do them there but they've noticed a lot of other clinics having good success with them so they will consider them again in the future. I asked then if that would affect me in September and he said no it wouldnt. But like Ron says you may be fine without blasts anyway. Fingers crossed!

Susie - Yes definitely get acupuncture. Its supposed to really help with IVF because they can work on your womb lining etc but above all it will help to calm you down so that you can cope with the whole process. I love it and its amazing what a few little needles can do. Have a look on the British Acupuncture Association (or something like that) for a list of practitioners and then pick someone who practices the 5 element technique. I would avoid anyone that trys to sell you chinese medicine though. 
Try to keep positive honey - you could drive yourself crazy reading all the sad stories but its important to hear all the positive ones too. Thats why its so nice on here because they people that have babies still come back and give us hope.
Definitely try acupuncture as it will help to balance you. The hormones are a rollercoaster!

I had a nice relaxing day yesterday on a boat at the Henley Regatta. The weather was ok in the end and I ate far too many cream cakes! 
No other news here other than waiting for AF to arrive next week. I had bad PMT a few days ago which only lasted for the day for some reason (why do our cycles vary so much!)

Hope everyone else is ok today and hi to anyone else Ive missed

Jen xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Gosh its been really quiet on here today. Is anybody out there?! 
I hope all of you are well.

I have a couple of silly questions for you ladies, because Ive been reading up on the ''Where to buy cheap drugs'' thread.

1) If I am having a free NHS go of IVF, do I have to buy any drugs at all? 

2) I know that I will be on a dose of 300 ''something'' of menopur which sounds really high compared to others. Is that normal? Or is it because Im so old?

Jen xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey - no offence to Jen's mum - but I say don't have her today cos it's also my mother's b'day and well I won't waste typing space !

Jen - no you won't need to buy drugs cos it's NHS - Ron and I would recommend that you buy a NHS pre-payment cert - cos it works out more cost effective. http://www.ppa.org.uk/ppa/ppc_intro.htm

300 menopur is fairly high (mine was 350 then increased to 400) and yes it is mainly an age thing 

Susie - given some thought to your post - and I see it like this there is a risk with IVF but how many of us are here and how many tx's have we had and we are still all ok - well some of us are  - the main risk is OHSS but you are given a sheet to look for symptoms, you will be monitored and advised if you at risk - I've not known any girls on this thread and I can only recall 1-2 on my previous tx thread that had to be admitted cos of OHSS - so I think as long as you have eyes wide open as with any hosp proceedure the benefits far outweigh the risks.

As for having 8 tx's - that is sad - but do you know the whole story - some of us have discovered that if you do the same tx, same drugs, same ...... each time the outcome is likely to be the same. So you need to think outside the box not always believe that the IVF Doc has the answer and sometimes after say 3-4 goes try a diff clinic, for me my last tx I done acu - it gave me no benefits whatsoever - in fact Ron would say made me worse. This time I tried Reflexology and I believe it helped big time, firstly cos she discovered my sinus prob.

So whilst it is a downer to know that IVF is built up as the be all answer - it may not be completely and you just need to be prepared for the bigger pic. Gosh if myself, Kyla, Lou, Maddy knew and carried out all our other etcs which we have learnt on the way yes maybe tx number 1 would be enough.

But for you now you need to believe that you have done enough be it healthy diet or ...... and that Barts have the answer and it will work for you - it has been seen on this board that number 1 does work - let's hope you are lucky.

I forgot to mention nor do I wish to rub it in - but when DH's cousin came I wasn't going to mention the pg until after 12 wks - trouble was she mentioned it for me - cos apparently it's that obvious 

Sue 

/links


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the link and tip Sue - I will definitely do that.

And yes Susie, reflexology is great too and would be wonderful if you could afford both. Its so relaxing and you can actually do it on yourself once you know where to massage. So it would be worth finding someone good. Theres a lady in Upminster I know about but shes a bit pricey. But the thing with reflexology is that you cant have it on the 2ww whereas you can with acupuncture.

Have a lovely evening all, Im off to my mums to give her a birthday cuddle!

Jen x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi
Not sure what to do. Any suggestions?
I have my next scan at Barts tomorrow. On my schedule it says to take the pregnyl with me for the nurse to check the prescription. But I will be going back to work straight after the visit, which means it will be in my bag all day rather than in the fridge where it is supposed to be. The nurse did not mention it yesterday so I am not sure it is really necessary to take it.
What shall I do? 
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hettie - maybe just take the box and leave the drugs in doors?  Glad you got lots of follies.

Jen - I'm on 450 menopur!!  and I'm 30 (unfortunately my ovaries are about 45!!)

Hi to everyone else. XX


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone it's Friday & it's great

My guests have arrived & we have a great weekend lined up. Last night we booked to go & see the Lion Kink in London on sat & sunday we are having a family BBQ so keeping busy & it should all be great fun. I just love going to see shows & i haven't seen the Lion King yet.

Jen - Thanks i am definitely looking into where to go for the acupuncture thanks for your advice. I am feeling loads better & very positive today. Henley regatta wow that sounds posh glad you have a good time there. Definitely buy the pre pay perscription card it is so worth it i got one a couple of months ago & with my cream for my skin , metfromin & blood pressure tabs i have saved money allready. I will also ask my sister about reflexlogy as she is a beauty therapist &  her friend at work has been studying it. 

Sue - Thanks for all your very kind words yesterday about all my thoughts that were spinning around mine & my DH's mind. I read your post & felt much better after so you done the job & i am more settled again now. So they guessed you were pregnant you must really be showing? 

Hettie - Good luck with your scan today hope it goes really well. 

Tracey - Hope it comes soon!!! 

Ron - Well you have made it through your first week at work & now it is Friday great isn't it!! Hope you are well. 

Kyla - Hope your cramps are staying away & your are feeling OK.X 

Laura - Hope you have had a  good week & you have not had too many cats in the bath with you. 

Well hello if i have missed anyone & all have a fab weekend.

Susie XXXX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning all

Sorry this is going to be short today because I have PMT properly now and feel really down. Im not talking to DH as I feel let down by him (but thats a very long story). I know I will have a crap weekend too.

So I wish you all a wonderful weekend and good luck with all the various stages of your treatment. 
Enjoy Lion King Susie, Ive seen a condensed version at Disney World and it was fabulous.

Lots of love
Jen xxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Jen

So sorry to hear that your PMT had kicked in & you are not talking to DH. Try to be positive    . Please try & enjoy the weekend & relax, chill & get ready to fight the world for another week cos i know thats what it feels like we are all doing most of the time. I saw the disney one on my honeymoon & it is great is'nt it i loved all the costumes.

So hope your day gets better & relax.

Susie XXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Susie - enjoy your w/e and guests - your w/e's going to flyby.   Mentioned your DH's concerns to my DH and he says then you should get pg at all cos surely he's heard of the chance that something could go wrong in childbirth and then he said he should do what my DH does and that's ban you from going out in case a bus comes  

BTW - don't mention your DH's name - this is a public site and you will be surprised what people can put tog. and dig up.

I've found differently with acu - he wouldn't treat me in the 2 ww preferred to leave alone and let nature work.   But reflex did treat me - partly cos she knew the situation and took care in particular areas.    I think the secret is to find someone who is specialised in infertility - it's an extra course they do on top of the reflexology, and for that she knew about the psoas muscle which is in the uterus and can be tense so needs releasing by reflex and a stretching exercise.   Apparently a everyday reflex won't know about it cos it's not taught in the basic course.

Tracey - news yet ?

Hettie - hope today's scan is better than Weds.

Kyla - hope you are doing ok, god knows how your getting up at 6.30 - my get up time gets later each day   and I never saw 6.30 in the first place.

Ron - enjoy today - day off at long last bet it's been a long week of work.

Jen -   - it'll be ok - I hope you two haven't given up talking completely - do I need to get my   out again  

Hope Laura, Maddy, Lou, and all the other girls are ok.

Sue


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls 

Susie - Sounds like you have a busy weekend planned, enjoy the Lion King 

Jen - Sorry to hear pmt has kicked in  , sure you will sort things out with your dh and have a nice weekend 

Sue - Morning hunni what are you up to today?

Ron - Hope your well and had a good 1st week back at work 

Hettie - How did scan go today?

Well i had midwife yesterday as am now 4 days overdue   have been booked in to be induced next Thursday if bubba hasnt made her appearance by then   , but hoping she will come before (fingers crossed)

Big hugs and hello to everyone


Tracey xxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi everyone 
Had my scan today and it was good news! My lining is now 13.8mm and I have 19 follicles plus 7 extra small ones. So very happy with that. The nurse phoned me late afternoon to say my egg collection will be Monday. We have to be there at 8:15am which means a very early start so my wonderful DH has booked us into a hotel for the Sunday night in London! 

Susie - sounds like you have a great weekend planned. I think the weather is supposed to be better this w/e so the BBQ sounds good.  

Jen - hope you work things out soon with DH so you get to enjoy your weekend.

Tracey - the waiting must be frustrating! But it will all be worth it!

Laura - thanks for advice. I did just take the box in the end. It was fine, the nurse didn't really need the drugs to explain what to do. Will be using the pregnyl on Sat. night.

Ron - enjoy your weekend with Sam!

Sue - I hope your DH lets you out occasionally!!

Hope everyone else has a fab weekend. 
I'm watching Big Brother tonight - hoping Laura(Welsh girl) goes tonight, but I don't like Chanel much either - actually don't really like any of them, apart from Carol. But they are all interesting to watch!
Then I've got to get my spare bedroom ready as my brother and his girlfriend are staying with us this w/e. He lives in Derbyshire so don't get to see him much, so will be good to see him.  

Hettie x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hettie - Yay! Wonderful results honey. Hope you get a nice crop of eggs from those follies. Bless, what a nice DH you have there.

Tracey - Time to give Macy a good talking to. She is getting too comfy 

Sue - It's more like 6 with the traffic works at Beddingham right now  Finding it quite hard but tiredness is more at the end of the day for me. I've always been a morning person. However, lots of loo breaks now and cannot stand my boobs being squished.

Susie - Have fun. It's a great show. We went up to see it a few years ago and I loved it.

Just had my mum over (gotta love her) went to hers for dinner, then as cupboards were bare and DH is only just landing at Gatwick, she came shopping with me - carried it all and stuff and then changed my bin and cat litter for me. She is a star


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Evening all  

Hettie - great news hunni, good luck for Monday    , what a lovely dh you have booking you both into a hotel

Kyla - Mums are the best, i do keep giving Macie a talking to but she doesn't seem to be listening   

Have a good evening all



Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

Tracy - I was hoping you were going to have Macie on my birthday!!  

Kyla - What a little star your Mum is!!

Hettie - Congrats on your lovely follies - good luck for EC on Monday. I had EC early like you too but didn't eat anything 1st thing in the morning & ended up throwing up 5 times afterwards because drugs v empty stomach do not go together with me! In case you're the same I suggest you have something to eat 4 hours(?) beforehand just to line it. 

Sue - My acu didn't treat me during 2ww either as he preferred to let nature takes its course.

I had a lovely birthday, thanks.  We went to Drusilla's (zoo) & had a wonderful time there (us more than Sam!).  In the evening, the family all came round & we had a chinese & IL's bought a gorgeous gooey chocolate birthday cake..mmm...I also had loads of cards & pressies & vouchers from work too.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Ron - glad you had choccy cake last night, sorry I didn't feel up to organising cake - we will have cake today










Tempted by Drusillas as well now - haven't been for years.

Hettie - yep make sure you eat something before the cut off time, even if it means getting up at 2 am! Trust me it's worth it.

Kyla - sounds like you are progressing nicely.

Hope everyone has a good w/e and may this blue sky last.

Sue 

Tracey - she's got to come today - cos it's the luckiest day and I can't think of any reasons for why she's holding out for next week.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Where were you all this w/e ? - enjoying the dry weather ?

Tracey - any progress yet ?

Hettie - good luck for EC - hoping follies are all eggies.

Before BFP tips.    Weigh yourself - I did today and had a shock trouble is can't remember last time I did weigh myself (only can remember weight) so can't say how much I've gained over how long.  Also anything that you don't usually eat but like - eat and eat now until you are bored of it.    I now so want brie and peanut butter and wish I had gorged before.

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Pleased to say that Ive now come out of the fog which is PMT and Im back! Didnt make up with DH until Sat morning, but we did and he loves me again! AF is now due any day.

Im so sorry Ron that because of my PMT I completely missed your big FOUR O !!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!! Im sorry I missed it and would have been thinking of you had I known. So I shall send you my very best wishes today instead. Did you have a nice time? How does it feel?? 

Just want to say a big GOOD LUCK to Hettie too. Hope it goes really well today my love.

Sue - my acu did treat in the 2ww but he just put needles in different places to allow for it. I guess he didnt mess with the uterus area.

Can we have a nipple update please? Mine arent hurting much this month for some reason. Although Spud did pounce on my left one yesterday morning while I was fast asleep. OUCH!!!! 

Can I ask, what day do St Barts have their information days, is it Weds? I cant remember and I have to warn DH to keep them free in August.

Hope everyone I havent mentioned is well
Love to you all

Jen xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101672.0

Nx


----------

